# Грыжи позвоночника. Правильное лечение



## Wormka (22 Ноя 2021)

Добрый день.
Я совсем запутался за этот год лечения спины и не совсем понимаю что можно, а что нет.
Что можно делать, как тренироваться, а что категорически запрещено в моем случае?
Как вы относитесь к мануальной терапии? Можно ли в моем случае? Можно ли ей навредить?
Хотел заниматься триатлоном, но долгое время тянуло заднюю поверхность бедра(4-5 лет) и поясницу.
Запущенный случай, но решил привести в форму спину, чтобы со временем не стало хуже.
Ранее, лет 8 назад было падение на 60 км/ч падение с мотоцикла, заклинило колесо и вылетел на асфальт без экипировки и шлема, но мрт не делал, на рентгене перелома не было.
Проблемы с лопаткой и спиной скорее всего начались именно с того момента.
До этого было просто 2 протрузии.

По результатам МРТ обнаружили 3 грыжи 4, 5, 6 мм в L3-L4, L4-L5, L5-S1.
Первое МРТ по ссылке:





						Файл из Облака Mail.ru
					

Облако Mail.ru - это ваше персональное надёжное хранилище в интернете.




					cloud.mail.ru
				



Параллельно снимки отправлял в темед - сказали не повышать нагрузку, не переохлаждаться, в баню нельзя, не бегать, не прыгать, ходить до боли.



Затем проделал массаж, мануальную терапию - началось самое интересное.
После 3 процедуры зажгло в промежности и половом члене, стянуло мышцы вокруг ануса, на велосипеде было невозможно сидеть - как будто на позвоночник садился, на стуле - тоже как на мячике сидел. После того, как резко потянули лопатку вверх - заболела трапеция, шея с переходом в голову и глаз, стали неметь мизинец и безымянный палец.
Далее в клинике прогнали по всем врачам, каким можно.
Переделал мрт, так как , подумал вылезли грыжи в позвоночнике.

Ссылка на МРТ поясничного отдела в апреле:








						Файл из Облака Mail.ru
					

Облако Mail.ru - это ваше персональное надёжное хранилище в интернете.




					cloud.mail.ru
				




Пол года мучался.
Месяц назад ездил за стельками ортопедическими, специалист оказался мануальным терапевтом, рассказал про проблему с копчиком и жжением.
Положил на кушетку, развернул ногу - потянул по диагонали к противоположному плечу и "лег" сверху.


В итоге жжение ушло, отпустило голову, лопатку, но сильно перетянулись паховые связки, бедра, и грудной отдел позвоночника. Пекло в грудном на уровне 10-12 позвонков, когда лежишь на спине, сидишь и упираешься на кресло, просто тянешься. Месяц дискомфорт не уходит.

Спина сейчас



Был у невролога - сказал сделать мануальную терапию.
Был на консультации - сказали есть смещение в грудном, 2 проблемы в грудном, 1 проблема в поясничном.
Меня мучает вопрос как он на ощупь по остистым отросткам понял, что есть смещение.
Что-то я уже боюсь.
Пару дней назад сходил на брусья и опять лопатка слетела, видимо большая амплитуда и зажало мышцу, пошла связь трапеция-шея-голова-глаз!
Проблема с лопатка - трапеция - шея - голова - глаз вернулись. Не знаю какая мышца за это отвечает, но она мне кажется и защемляет и приводит к боли в голове и глазу.
Какой правильный подход в лечении спины?
Можно ли делать ЛФК?
Можно ли постепенно входить в бег? (видел исследования, что от бега позвонки питаются и восстанавливаются, многие остеопаты в интернете тоже это говорят, как на самом деле непонятно)
Есть ли смысл делать МРТ после последней манипуляции?
Мог ли такой скруткой специалист сильно повредить позвоночник?
Боль не острая на 3 из 10. Но связки после ходьбы 3-5 км начинают ныть.
Хотел поехать позаниматься в зале с тренером, он же массаж делает. (Тоже большой вопрос - опасаюсь навредить)
Как правильно восстановиться?
Сейчас мажу паховые и таз Траумелем, стараюсь ходить и ЛФК, что всем стандартно выдают на листках.
Тяну резинки.
Каким спортом смогу заниматься?
Как обстоит ситуация на ваш взгляд и чего категорически не делать?
Большое спасибо.


----------



## La murr (22 Ноя 2021)

@Wormka, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2021)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2021)

Wormka написал(а):


> Добрый день.
> Я совсем запутался за этот год лечения спины и не совсем понимаю что можно, а что нет.
> Что можно делать, как тренироваться, а что категорически запрещено в моем случае?


Тут важно не ЧТО. а КАК.
Олимпийские чемпионы с грыжами прыгают и вот и Вы, натренируйтесь и прыгайте.

А что болит-то?
По снимкам у Вас стандартные возрастные изменения, при которых у большинства ничего не болит, вернее болит вполне терпимо.



Wormka написал(а):


> к вы относитесь к мануальной терапии? Можно ли в моем случае? Можно ли ей навредить?


Очень положительно, профессия у меня такая. Но конечно - это не панацея. Что может МТ, знаете? И навредить конечно может.



Wormka написал(а):


> Хотел заниматься триатлоном, но долгое время тянуло заднюю поверхность бедра(4-5 лет) и поясницу.
> Запущенный случай, но решил привести в форму спину, чтобы со временем не стало хуже.


Так начните сперва с лечебных упражнений, не больно - переходите к восстановительным, а там и до тренировочных не так далеко.



Wormka написал(а):


> Ранее, лет 8 назад было падение на 60 км/ч падение с мотоцикла, заклинило колесо и вылетел на асфальт без экипировки и шлема, но мрт не делал, на рентгене перелома не было.


Считай, повезло!



Wormka написал(а):


> Проблемы с лопаткой и спиной скорее всего начались именно с того момента.
> До этого было просто 2 протрузии.


Так протрузии -это норма.



Wormka написал(а):


> По результатам МРТ обнаружили 3 грыжи 4, 5, 6 мм в L3-L4, L4-L5, L5-S1.


Везет, у большинства  в 35 лет больше.



Wormka написал(а):


> Параллельно снимки отправлял в темед - сказали не повышать нагрузку, не переохлаждаться, в баню нельзя, не бегать, не прыгать, ходить до боли.


Тут важно знать, в каком периоде болезни Вы находитесь. Остром, подостром, хроническом.



Wormka написал(а):


> Затем проделал массаж, мануальную терапию - началось самое интересное.
> После 3 процедуры зажгло в промежности и половом члене, стянуло мышцы вокруг ануса, на велосипеде было невозможно сидеть - как будто на позвоночник садился, на стуле - тоже как на мячике сидел.


? Жалобы плохие, а МРТ приличное.



Wormka написал(а):


> После того, как резко потянули лопатку вверх - заболела трапеция, шея с переходом в голову и глаз, стали неметь мизинец и безымянный палец.
> Далее в клинике прогнали по всем врачам, каким можно.
> Переделал мрт, так как , подумал вылезли грыжи в позвоночнике.


Нет. А СОЭ и СРБ какой у Вас?


Wormka написал(а):


> Пол года мучался.
> Месяц назад ездил за стельками ортопедическими, специалист оказался мануальным терапевтом, рассказал про проблему с копчиком и жжением.
> Положил на кушетку, развернул ногу - потянул по диагонали к противоположному плечу и "лег" сверху.


То есть, поправил все здоровое, чтобы работало вместо больных.



Wormka написал(а):


> В итоге жжение ушло, отпустило голову, лопатку, но сильно перетянулись паховые связки, бедра, и грудной отдел позвоночника. Пекло в грудном на уровне 10-12 позвонков, когда лежишь на спине, сидишь и упираешься на кресло, просто тянешься. Месяц дискомфорт не уходит.


Это уже мышцы скорее.



Wormka написал(а):


> Спина сейчас


Кривенький, но не сильно.



Wormka написал(а):


> Был у невролога - сказал сделать мануальную терапию.
> Был на консультации - сказали есть смещение в грудном, 2 проблемы в грудном, 1 проблема в поясничном.
> Меня мучает вопрос как он на ощупь по остистым отросткам понял, что есть смещение.


Скорее по ограничению подвижности и болезненность при пальпации.



Wormka написал(а):


> Что-то я уже боюсь.


Боитесь, не надо.



Wormka написал(а):


> Пару дней назад сходил на брусья и опять лопатка слетела, видимо большая амплитуда и зажало мышцу, пошла связь трапеция-шея-голова-глаз!
> Проблема с лопатка - трапеция - шея - голова - глаз вернулись. Не знаю какая мышца за это отвечает, но она мне кажется и защемляет и приводит к боли в голове и глазу.


Не сосем характерно, чтобы в глаз из шейного отдела.



Wormka написал(а):


> Какой правильный подход в лечении спины?


Устранить боль и воспаление в пораженных сегментах.
И восстановить подвижность в оставшихся здоровых сегмента и больных мышцах.



Wormka написал(а):


> Можно ли делать ЛФК?


Нужно, соответственно периода болезни.



Wormka написал(а):


> Можно ли постепенно входить в бег? (видел исследования, что от бега позвонки питаются и восстанавливаются, многие остеопаты в интернете тоже это говорят, как на самом деле непонятно)


Только остеопатам понятно, у них свой взгляд на жизнь. Но бегать надо, движение - это жизнь.



Wormka написал(а):


> Есть ли смысл делать МРТ после последней манипуляции?


Нет.



Wormka написал(а):


> Мог ли такой скруткой специалист сильно повредить позвоночник?


Нет. Но может восстановить подвижность в пораженных сегментах - это дает боль.



Wormka написал(а):


> Боль не острая на 3 из 10. Но связки после ходьбы 3-5 км начинают ныть.


Постепенно привыкнут, натренируются.



Wormka написал(а):


> Хотел поехать позаниматься в зале с тренером, он же массаж делает. (Тоже большой вопрос - опасаюсь навредить)


Разумно, но надо быть готовым к тренировке.



Wormka написал(а):


> Как правильно восстановиться?


ЛФК, Физическая реабилитация и потом кинезотерапия.



Wormka написал(а):


> Сейчас мажу паховые и таз Траумелем, стараюсь ходить и ЛФК, что всем стандартно выдают на листках.


А подвижность в тазобедренных не ограничена?



Wormka написал(а):


> Тяну резинки.
> Каким спортом смогу заниматься?


Любым. Плющенко с болтами прыгает.



Wormka написал(а):


> Как обстоит ситуация на ваш взгляд и чего категорически не делать?


Все можно, если разумно.


----------



## Wormka (22 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое за развернутый ответ. Вы меня можно сказать окрылили.
ЛФК делаю каждый день, пока ходьба от 4 до 8 км, но попытки что-то сделать большее пока неудачные.
Ну в ТБС есть проблемы - больше мышечные наверно, связки, я деревянный.
Последний специалист сказал, что у меня есть признаки сакроилеита. Обычно всегда жалобы были на крестец, асимметрия таза есть.
Но по анализам сколько сдавал в том году и в этом
СОЭ -2 всегда
СРБ - 0.15 было в 2019 или 2020 году.
Большое спасибо, буду медленно укрепляться. ))))
Начну с тренером
Крепкого вам здоровья.
Ну и скорее всего еще тут голова много надумывает от незнания.
Вы мне все объяснили доступным языком!


----------



## Wormka (19 Дек 2021)

Доброй ночи!
Что-то опять пошло не так с моим походом к мануальному терапевту. Невролог отправила к специалисту немного проработать грудной отдел. Я сказал в принципе спина не болит, только лопатка. Специалист сказал, что работает, как подсказывает тело и начал давить на позвонок в грудном отделе, затем его потянул (растягивая), надавил на мышцы рядом с движением вверх, затем руки за голову и сзади потянул вверх и на себя - позвонки прохрустели. Сказал было небольшое смещение. Но появилось натяжение в шее до уха, подбородок и скула левая стянуты, при повороте головы в сторону, как будто кадык застревает и проходит с похрустыванием. В итоге к вечеру давление 140 на 85. Пару раз 150 на 90. Во второй раз пришлось вызывать скорую. Сердце вроде в норме. Неделя прошла. Последние 2 дня днем измерял 130 на 85, 115 на 75 было, сегодня вечером измерил 140 на 85. Что делать в таких случаях? Организм сам выровняет или бить тревогу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Дек 2021)

@Wormka, принять успокоительного и пройдет.


----------



## Wormka (19 Дек 2021)

Понял. Спасибо. Пью фенибут + волокардин. Я так понимаю вегетативная система борется?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Дек 2021)

Wormka написал(а):


> Я так понимаю вегетативная система борется?


Управление давлением идет только через неё.


----------



## Wormka (20 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое.....только спокойствие)))
С утра 106 на 75 и пульс 90, к вечеру 140 на 85 и пульс 66.
Вот шатает из стороны в сторону.
Хотел было до врача добраться, но вместо этого крутанул 5 км на лыжах перед работой.
Лопатка также болит и ягодица левая деревянеет, с которыми ходил к мануальщику, только лишние нервы и сбой в системе.
Зажатость в шее, я так понимаю лучше снимать через укрепление ягодичных и мышц спины?
Специалист что-то расслабил, а шея взяла на себя роль держать позвоночник.
Мял, массировал, упражнения на шею - особо не расслабилась


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2021)

Щитовидку бы посмотреть.


----------



## Wormka (20 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, проверял. Узи делали. В сентябре.
ТТГ - 1,56 мЕд/л
Т4 свободный - 15.09 пмоль/л
Расположение щитовидной железы: типичное
Визуализируется: правая доля, левая доля, перешеек.
РАЗМЕРЫ
Толщина перешейка: 2,9 мм
Размеры правой доли (мм): 20х18х54
Объем: 9,3 см3
Размеры левой доли (мм): 17х16х51
Объем: 6,6 см3
Объем обеих долей: 15,9 (В норме у мужчин 7,7-25,0 см. куб.) см3
Контуры: ровные, четкие
Капсула: четкая, непрерывная
Эхогенность паренхимы: средняя
Эхоструктура: однородная, мелкозернистая; узловые образования не выявлены.
ЦДК
Кровоток: не изменен
ПАРАЩИТОВИДНЫЕ ЖЕЛЕЗЫ
Паращитовидные железы: не лоцируются
ЛИМФОУЗЛЫ
Л/у внутренней яремной цепи: не увеличены
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: Ультразвуковых признаков патологических изменений на момент исследования не
выявлено.

Сейчас из того что прочитал в интернете, как они объясняют, похоже на синдром верхней апертуры, немеют мизинец и след. палец особенно при нагрузке, проблема с лопаткой и цервикогенная головная боль (как-то из болезненной точки за ухом передается напряжение по голове до глаза), скованность шеи.
Сам пока массирую, делаю упражнения


----------



## Wormka (20 Дек 2021)

В интернете разные случаи читаю.
От таких манипуляций не могут быть сосудистые нарушения, невралгические изменения сосудов?
Что-то он там передавливал.
Само должно восстановиться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2021)

Не может. Лучше, конечно, поправить ситуацию, но и само пройдёт.

ЛФК для шейного и грудного.


----------



## Wormka (20 Дек 2021)

То есть сейчас лучше уже ни к каким мануальщикам не соваться, дать организму самому перестроиться, умеренную нагрузку и упражнения для разработки мышц шеи и груди(потягивания в разных плоскостях, отжимания, работа с резинкой....)? Через месяц сам придет в норму?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2021)

Как раз наоборот, надо показаться врачу. чтобы он все что необходимо поправил и согласовал ЛФК.


----------



## Wormka (20 Дек 2021)

А какому врачу лучше показаться? Кого вы можете рекомендовать?
Я 27 просто уезжаю уже из Москвы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2021)

Лучше у того, у кого уже были.


----------



## Wormka (21 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, доброе утро. Нет, к нему не пойду.
Зашел просто спросить про свои симптомы, почему и как, ответил идите с давлением разбирайтесь у кардиолога, хотя до приема все было в норме.
В прошлый раз после его манипуляций жгло в промежности, не мог сидеть нормально, как будто на копчик садился, 2 раза приходил править, так и осталось. Пол года хождений по урологам, проктологам ни к чему не привели. Спортивный врач потянул - отпустило.
Видимо не мой специалист.
Вчера на осмотр заходил к другому, сказал есть блоки в позвоночнике, грудном отделе спереди зажим. Рекомендовал остеопатию, но я трогать пока не дал.
Эмоционально не готов был. Опасаюсь, что могут сделать хуже.


----------



## Wormka (21 Дек 2021)

Добрый вечер.
Почитал про смещения позвонков. Меня немного напугало то, что если смещение более 1-3 мм, то это может быть спондилолистез.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, при данном заболевании боли достаточно сильные?
Мануальный терапевт должен рассчитывать силу давления.
Попросил заснять свою спину.
Посмотрите, пожалуйста!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Дек 2021)

Wormka написал(а):


> Зашел просто спросить про свои симптомы, почему и как, ответил идите с давлением разбирайтесь у кардиолога, хотя до приема все было в норме.
> В прошлый раз после его манипуляций жгло в промежности, не мог сидеть нормально, как будто на копчик садился, 2 раза приходил править, так и осталось. Пол года хождений по урологам, проктологам ни к чему не привели. Спортивный врач потянул - отпустило.
> Видимо не мой специалист.
> Вчера на осмотр заходил к другому, сказал есть блоки в позвоночнике, грудном отделе спереди зажим. Рекомендовал остеопатию, но я трогать пока не дал.
> Эмоционально не готов был. Опасаюсь, что могут сделать хуже.


Так надо к тому спортивному врачу!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Дек 2021)

Wormka написал(а):


> Добрый вечер.
> Почитал про смещения позвонков. Меня немного напугало


Не читайте.


Wormka написал(а):


> то, что если смещение более 1-3 мм, то это может быть спондилолистез.


Нет, это, это сколиоз и кривые остистые отростки.



Wormka написал(а):


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, при данном заболевании боли достаточно сильные?
> Мануальный терапевт должен рассчитывать силу давления.


Конечно. Но при ВСД это невозможно. Проще отказать.



Wormka написал(а):


> Попросил заснять свою спину.
> Посмотрите, пожалуйста!


Худой. Завидую!

Не загоняйте себя. Пройдет.


----------



## Wormka (22 Дек 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так надо к тому спортивному врачу!


Тот спортивный врач наездами бывает только.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Худой. Завидую!


Это я похудел на 6 кг перед другими процедурами. Был 74, стал 68. Залечили в этой клинике)))
Спасибо, буду надеяться ничего серьезного.
ЛФК, соваться к мануальным терапевтам и остеопатам пока не буду.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (22 Дек 2021)

В темед отправили на бесплатную консультацию что ль? а потом пошли на мануальную терапию? Так Епифанов везде в роликах говорил, что при обострении ее нельзя


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Дек 2021)

@Sergei_Vorobey, а Бубновский говорит, что физиотерапию нельзя.
А Дикуль считает, что надо шевелить грыжей и она вправится.
Кто и что умеет.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (22 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, Епифанов зато в цирке не выступал, в отличие от Дикуля Ну вы поняли. Бубновский вообще отдельная тема. Вот вы хвалите человека что он похудел на 6 кг, а я б ему советовал желудок проверить после тех врачей и их лечения, такая потеря веса - это не нормально. Согласны?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Дек 2021)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Вот вы хвалите человека что он похудел на 6 кг, а я бему советовал желудок проверить...


Не хвалю, а завидую.
Причина: тему перечтите.
А главное причем там мануальная терапия?


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (22 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин  не знаю, зачем нездоровой худобе завидовать. Разве чтоб подбодрить пациента.
Прочитал , не увидел чтоб он причину нашел скачкам давления и потере веса. Тут или эндокринолог или гастроэнтеролог обычно смотрит как я понимаю .
А мануальная терапия когда тебя мнут, бьют и гнут как видите сделала ему хуже. Значит комрад Епифанов был прав.


----------



## Wormka (22 Дек 2021)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> ... Епифанов везде в роликах говорил, что при обострении ее нельзя


А обострения не было. Первый раз невролог отправила, я и пошел. Доверился врачу. Первая история тоже была неудачная. Сейчас через 2 месяца, уже и не болел грудной, только лопатка. Сказал позвоночник не трогаем, только если включить мышцы и лопатку. В итоге продавил 2 руками позвонок и тракцию сделал. Теперь переживаю за смещение. Тот же Епифанов говорит, что на глаз никто смещение не определяет. Вобщем попал в неприятную ситуацию.



Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, Епифанов зато в цирке не выступал, в отличие от Дикуля Ну вы поняли. Бубновский вообще отдельная тема. Вот вы хвалите человека что он похудел на 6 кг, а я б ему советовал желудок проверить после тех врачей и их лечения, такая потеря веса - это не нормально. Согласны?


Как раз это они и лечили: 2 недели от хеликобактер + колоно. После их лечения и похудел. До этого нормально все было.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (22 Дек 2021)

@Wormka раз лечили от хеликобактера, значит вам поставили язву и нашли возбудитель. иначе зачем и почему. что такое колоно не знаю. эндоскоп чтоль засунули. Язва бывает от неграмотного применения противовоспалительных препаратов. Смещение не диагноз, нет такого диагноза. Сколиоз есть. Листез и тд.
Найдите врачей нормальных. форум почитайте и старые ролики Епифанова.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (22 Дек 2021)

Кстати, раз уж я тут отписался, всех с праздниками наступающими) И доктора Ступина, который тут дежурит на форуме)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Дек 2021)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин  не знаю, зачем нездоровой худобе завидовать. Разве чтоб подбодрить пациента.
> Прочитал , не увидел чтоб он причину нашел скачкам давления и потере веса. Тут или эндокринолог или гастроэнтеролог обычно смотрит как я понимаю .
> А мануальная терапия когда тебя мнут, бьют и гнут как видите сделала ему хуже. Значит комрад Епифанов был прав.


Лишь бы Вам было удобно.


----------



## tankist (22 Дек 2021)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, Епифанов зато в цирке не выступал, в отличие от Дикуля


Зато кто в армии служил, тот в цирке не смеётся! Федор Петрович, согласны?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Дек 2021)

tankist написал(а):


> Зато кто в армии служил, тот в цирке не смеётся! Федор Петрович, согласны?


А как иначе от полковника медицинской службы!

Кстати, лично знаком со всеми тремя.
Нормальные мужики.


----------



## Wormka (23 Дек 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не загоняйте себя. Пройдет.


Доброе утро. Как таковой боли в месте правки нет. Просто до сих пор стянутость в шее, от чего возможно побаливает голова и не пойму почему так гуляет давление. С утра 106 на 68, пульс 93. В обед 130 на 80, к вечеру 135(140) на 85(90). Учитывая даже свою тревожность и переживания из-за тех же грыж такого не было, а после манипуляции эти симптомы появились.
Получается 10 дней, симптомы не проходят.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Дек 2021)

Wormka написал(а):


> Доброе утро. Как таковой боли в месте правки нет. Просто до сих пор стянутость в шее, от чего возможно побаливает голова


Головная боль напряжения смешанного типа (мышцы и нервозность).



Wormka написал(а):


> и не пойму почему так гуляет давление. С утра 106 на 68, пульс 93. В обед 130 на 80, к вечеру 135(140) на 85(90).


Нормальное давление.



Wormka написал(а):


> Учитывая даже свою тревожность и переживания из-за тех же грыж такого не было, а после манипуляции эти симптомы появились.\


Так от тревожности и появились.



Wormka написал(а):


> Получается 10 дней, симптомы не проходят.


Успокаивающие.


----------



## Wormka (23 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое.
Буду выкарабкиваться.
Есть на примете хороший гастроэнтеролог?
Не в этой теме, но еще добавились полипы кишки и колит по всему кишечнику.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Дек 2021)

В Москве?


----------



## Wormka (23 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, да. 

По всей кишке хронический колит, в подвздошной активный энтерит с очаговой гиперплазией покровного эпителия и фиброзом собственной пластинки с выраженной гиперплазией лимфоидных фолликулов. Болезнь Крона под вопросом., В слепой - тубулярная аденомааденома кишки с дисплазией low-grade. 
P.s Сранное наблюдение еще, совпадение или нет, но полипы там где работал мануальный терапевт, висцеральный практик и остеопат.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Дек 2021)

Wormka написал(а):


> ... совпадение или нет, но полипы там где работал мануальный терапевт, висцеральный практик и остеопат.


Ну никак не привязать!
Про гастроэнтеролога напишите в личку. 
А мануальная терапия, начинайте всегда с мышечных техник.


----------



## Wormka (23 Дек 2021)

Спасибо  большое.
Я так и просил активировать мышцы.
Но сделали по-своему.

@Доктор Ступин, в личку по гастроэнторологии написал.


----------



## Wormka (25 Дек 2021)

Добрый вечер. Давление более менее стабилизируется. 2 день сильных скачков нет. Но напряжение лопатка - шея - ухо - глаз осталось. Еще заметил, сидя за компьютером как будто закладывает переносицу и головные боли напряжения. Скованность в скулах тоже еще осталась (похоже на цервикогенные боли - если я правильно вычитал). Ходил бы со своим сколиозом и лопаткой, только усугубилось.
Продолжать упражнения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Дек 2021)

Wormka написал(а):


> Продолжать упражнения?


Конечно. Всегда. И аппликатор. И мази.


----------



## Wormka (25 Дек 2021)

Постепенно должно отпустить, организм перестроится?
Как будто раздражает что-то троичный нерв - как мне кажется.
Випросал подойдет? Шею тоже можно мазать им?
Причем болей как таковых нет. Именно тяжи, подбородок поднимаешь - мышцы вдоль трахеи сразу натягиваются (напряжение от ключиц), состояние зажатости именно по левой стороне, и непонятное ощущение в носу(переносица) - как будто в нос слегка дали.
Буду комплексно тогда тянуться разминаться.
Если своими силами не получится, придется на свой страх и риск прибегнуть к остеопатам(мануальным терапевтам)!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Дек 2021)

Випросал можно.


----------



## Wormka (6 Янв 2022)

Добрый вечер. С новым годом и рождеством. Подскажите, пожалуйста, на сколько оправдано иголки с ледокаином и дексаметазоном? Невролог сказала после праздников поставить в место лопатки где спазм. Не будет ли больше вреда? Хотя проблема с лопаткой уже лет 6-8. Болей нет если ничего не делать, но под нагрузкой рука слабеет. Но и напряжение по шее с того раза до конца не ушло. Заранее благодарен.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2022)

Не болит.
Тут Вам решать.


----------



## Wormka (7 Янв 2022)

Сухие иголки я бы еще согласился, но вот дексометазон побаиваюсь. Тем более, если не понимаешь. Я чувствую проблема где-то посередине. Когда растянули по диагонали - ушли боли с шеи и головы, но появились тяжи в ягодицах и тазобедренных суставах, нажали на грудной в районе лопатки - отпустило низ, зато стянуло шею и голову. Правда где-то по середине.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2022)

Надо искать!


----------



## Wormka (8 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый вечер.
Помогите все же разобраться. Был на приеме невролога сегодня, спазм по левой стороне.
Доктор сказала без дексаметазона ставить иголки не будет. Я пока решил отказаться.
Немного разобраться в процедуре и в побочных действиях.
Невролог сказала абсолютно безопасно.
Объясните, пожалуйста, что на сегодня можно сделать.
Спазм в шее остался, стянуты передние мышцы и немного ниже ключиц, тяж через ухо до глаза и ощущение что дали по переносице так и не проходит.
Месяц уже пью АД.
Невролог сказала мануальщик навредить не мог.
Мог ли произойти патологический спазм позвоночной артерии от манипуляции мануальщика и как это проверить?
Могут ли мои симптомы быть синдромом позвоночной артерии?
Просто уже длительно не проходят и начинаю переживать за сосуды.
Смущает, что специалист именно давил на сам позвонок, затем 2 пальцами как бы раздвинул их и затем продавил место рядом со сдвигом вверх, ну и вытянул меня вверх в позиции руки за головой.
Смущает именно странное ощущение в переносице.....

*Он сорвал Вам  систему фиксационной работы шейного отдела, вызвал патологический спазм позвоночной артерии., вызвал гиперэргическую работу нервных окончаний.*​*Вычитал подобный случай.*


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (8 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, на сколько оправдано иголки с ледокаином и дексаметазоном? Невролог сказала после праздников поставить в место лопатки где спазм. Не будет ли больше вреда?


Мне делали укол с лидокаином и дексаметазоном в место спазма мышцы на спине (триггерную точку). От одного (или даже двух, трёх) уколов ничего страшного не произойдёт.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Доктор сказала без дексаметазона ставить иголки не будет. Я пока решил отказаться.


Значит, не болит. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Немного разобраться в процедуре и в побочных действиях.
> Невролог сказала абсолютно безопасно.


Абсолютного в медицине нет ничего.
Тут скорее о другом надо говорить. У Вас все нестандартно и не так, как у всех, перечисленные препараты хороши при болевом синдроме от воспаления. По описанию у Вас воспаления немного.
Все боли не от соматической нервной системы,  а от вегетативной.
А вегетативная не лечится препаратами для соматической! 



Wormka написал(а):


> Объясните, пожалуйста, что на сегодня можно сделать.
> Спазм в шее остался, стянуты передние мышцы и немного ниже ключиц, тяж через ухо до глаза и ощущение что дали по переносице так и не проходит.
> Месяц уже пью АД.


Это правильно. Вот эти препараты и лечат вегетативную нервную систему, и к ним ЛФК, массаж, специальную физиотерапию, рефлексотерапию. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Невролог сказала мануальщик навредить не мог.


Согласен. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Мог ли произойти патологический спазм позвоночной артерии от манипуляции мануальщика и как это проверить?


Нет. От манипуляций нет. А вот от переживания о том, что это могло произойти - может. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Могут ли мои симптомы быть синдромом позвоночной артерии?


Поверните направо, налево, посмотрите максимально назад - что происходит?


Wormka написал(а):


> Просто уже длительно не проходят и начинаю переживать за сосуды.


Вот от переживания и проблема. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Смущает, что специалист именно давил на сам позвонок, затем 2 пальцами как бы раздвинул их и затем продавил место рядом со сдвигом вверх, ну и вытянул меня вверх в позиции руки за головой.


Нормально. Устранил функциональный блок. 


Wormka написал(а):


> Смущает именно странное ощущение в переносице.....


За переносицу отвечает черпно-мозговой нерв и он выходит не из шейного отдела. 



Wormka написал(а):


> *Он сорвал Вам  систему фиксационной работы шейного отдела, вызвал патологический спазм позвоночной артерии., вызвал гиперэргическую работу нервных окончаний.*​*Вычитал подобный случай.*


Это невозможно по анатомии.
Совершенно другая клиника была бы, если бы он он сорвал Вам систему фиксационной работы шейного отдела.
К сожалению, и врачи часто неправильно оценивают работу мануального терапевта, особенно другого.


----------



## Wormka (9 Янв 2022)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Мне делали укол с лидокаином и дексаметазоном в место спазма мышцы на спине (триггерную точку). От одного (или даже двух, трёх) уколов ничего страшного не произойдёт.


Мне сказали, что это даже не укол, а иголки по триггерным точкам в микродозе. Просто мне и про мануалку говорили поможет, а в итоге как спазм в лопатке был, так и остался и эффект временный, а вот побочные симптомы добавляются. Сказали как созреете приходите. Вот хочу разобраться.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит, не болит.
> 
> 
> Абсолютного в медицине нет ничего.
> ...


По описанию у Вас воспаления немного.
Спазм в лопатке уже много лет, врач потрогала, сказала есть спазм по всей левой стороне, могу пройтись по триггерным точкам.
Я решил пока попробовать упражнениями, если через месяц не пройдет, попробую иголки с препаратами.
Это правильно. Вот эти препараты и лечат вегетативную нервную систему, и к ним ЛФК, массаж, специальную физиотерапию, рефлексотерапию.
АД + ЛФК каждый день делаю. Думаете в моем случае можно массаж? Вегетативная нервная система не взбунтуется? Что имеется ввиду под спец. физиотерапией и рефлексотерапией? Что бы вы порекомендовали для расслабления мышц и улучшения кровотока?
Поверните направо, налево, посмотрите максимально назад - что происходит?
Стянутость передних мышц шеи и в затылке.
За переносицу отвечает черпно-мозговой нерв и он выходит не из шейного отдела.
Что в этом случае делать, чтобы устранить этот симптом?
Просто из-за общего спазма шеи, трапеции, передних грудных где-то пережало?
И большое вам спасибо за ваши очень грамотные замечания и помощь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Мне сказали, что это даже не укол, а иголки по триггерным точкам в микродозе. Просто мне и про мануалку говорили поможет, а в итоге как спазм в лопатке был, так и остался и эффект временный, а вот побочные симптомы добавляются. Сказали как созреете приходите. Вот хочу разобраться.


Отвечаем.



Wormka написал(а):


> По описанию у Вас воспаления немного.
> Спазм в лопатке уже много лет, врач потрогала, сказала есть спазм по всей левой стороне, могу пройтись по триггерным точкам.
> Я решил пока попробовать упражнениями, если через месяц не пройдет, попробую иголки с препаратами.


Спазм и воспаление разные вещи.



Wormka написал(а):


> Это правильно. Вот эти препараты и лечат вегетативную нервную систему, и к ним ЛФК, массаж, специальную физиотерапию, рефлексотерапию.
> АД + ЛФК каждый день делаю. Думаете в моем случае можно массаж? Вегетативная нервная система не взбунтуется? Что имеется ввиду под спец. физиотерапией и рефлексотерапией? Что бы вы порекомендовали для расслабления мышц и улучшения кровотока?


Так сделайте так чтобы ВНС сработала как у всех, а не как у Вас.



Wormka написал(а):


> Поверните направо, налево, посмотрите максимально назад - что происходит?
> Стянутость передних мышц шеи и в затылке.


То есть, нет синдрома позвоночной артерии.



Wormka написал(а):


> За переносицу отвечает черпно-мозговой нерв и он выходит не из шейного отдела.
> Что в этом случае делать, чтобы устранить этот симптом?


Как вариант "загрубить" сигнализацию Вашей машины, чтобы не кричала от каждого листочка, падающего на капот.



Wormka написал(а):


> Просто из-за общего спазма шеи, трапеции, передних грудных где-то пережало?


Пока нет пережатий.
Есть ощущение этого пережатия.



Wormka написал(а):


> И большое вам спасибо за ваши очень грамотные замечания и помощь.


Работаем.


----------



## Wormka (16 Янв 2022)

Добрый вечер. 
Моя проблема до конца так и не решилась.
Давление более менее нормализовалось, по крайней мере выше 130 не поднимается.
Даже стало больше пониженным 106 на 70 обычно.
Спазм тоже стал явно меньше, могу шеей ворочать в стороны, но натяжение осталось. 
Продолжаю делать гимнастику.
Но вот онемение в переносице осталось.
Сегодня был на приеме у невролога, естественно сказали что мануальный терапевт не мог навредить.
Предложила свои услуги краниопостуролога.
Сказала есть дисфункции черепа и все в этом духе....
Что-то попахивает опять витком новых проблем и не решением текущей.
Все же симптом появился после механического воздействия на грудной......хотелось бы понять в чем причина а в какую дверь стучаться непонятно(((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Добрый вечер.
> Моя проблема до конца так и не решилась.
> Давление более менее нормализовалось, по крайней мере выше 130 не поднимается.


Норма 140/90


Wormka написал(а):


> Даже стало больше пониженным 106 на 70 обычно.


Нижняя норма 100\60


Wormka написал(а):


> Спазм тоже стал явно меньше, могу шеей ворочать в стороны, но натяжение осталось.


Надо лечить


Wormka написал(а):


> Продолжаю делать гимнастику.


правильно


Wormka написал(а):


> Но вот онемение в переносице осталось.


не от позвоночника


Wormka написал(а):


> Сегодня был на приеме у невролога, естественно сказали что мануальный терапевт не мог навредить.


Правильно


Wormka написал(а):


> Предложила свои услуги краниопостуролога.


О!


Wormka написал(а):


> Сказала есть дисфункции черепа и все в этом духе....


так это уже обсудили, помните разговор про сигнализаци на вашей машине.


Wormka написал(а):


> Что-то попахивает опять витком новых проблем и не решением текущей.


Надо делать ЛФК


Wormka написал(а):


> Все же симптом появился после механического воздействия на грудной......хотелось бы понять в чем причина а в какую дверь стучаться непонятно(((


----------



## Wormka (16 Янв 2022)

То есть сейчас ЛФК и можно попробовать массаж на шейно-воротниковую зону?
По поводу НПВС невролог сказала не нужно - основную проблему не решит, блокаду тоже ни в коем случае, антидепрессанты в моем случае тоже можно не пить, так как кривой и проблемы действительно есть.
Как вариант от тревоги сказала можно атаракс и магний и уходить от психиатрии.
Сильнее чувствуется, когда голову опускаешь вниз - в нос отдает сильнее.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> То есть сейчас ЛФК и можно попробовать массаж на шейно-воротниковую зону?


Конечно. Важно как!



Wormka написал(а):


> По поводу НПВС невролог сказала не нужно - основную проблему не решит, блокаду тоже ни в коем случае,


Это от боли и воспаления.



Wormka написал(а):


> антидепрессанты в моем случае тоже можно не пить, так как кривой и проблемы действительно есть.


А тут не согласен.
Кривой у многих, а переживают не все.



Wormka написал(а):


> Как вариант от тревоги сказала можно атаракс и магний и уходить от психиатрии.


Тоже вариант. Пока.



Wormka написал(а):


> Сильнее чувствуется, когда голову опускаешь вниз - в нос отдает сильнее.


Гайморит. Фронтит.


----------



## Wormka (16 Янв 2022)

Фронтит - что-то больно страшное.
Я и не болел ОРВИ.
За кривизну позвоночника я не переживаю, мучают непонятные симптомы(((
Буду надеяться дело в спазме......


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Фронтит - что-то больно страшное.


Дойдите до ЛОРА.



Wormka написал(а):


> За кривизну позвоночника я не переживаю, мучают непонятные симптомы(((


Какие? Может они и не позвоночник.



Wormka написал(а):


> Буду надеяться дело в спазме......


Чего?


----------



## Wormka (17 Янв 2022)

Доброе утро. 
По поводу носа пришла мысль, что возможно это нежелательный эффект от приема трозодона.
Там один из побочных эффектов - заложенность носа.
Сейчас начал снижение дозы, понаблюдаю, возможно после отмены этот нежелательный симптом уйдет.
По ощущениям:
Из симптомов - синдром малой грудной + лопатка - вопрос так и не решился. При нагрузке слабеет рука, немеют 4-5 пальцы. 
Даже у стены при ротации плеч этот симптом вылазит. Невролог тестировала, когда заводил руку за голову - пульс на руке пропадал, начинали неметь мизинец и безымянный.
Сзади, на уровне 4-5 позвонка грудного, где продавливал мануальщик, ощущение стянутой ромбовидной к лопатке.
При сидении все равно тянет левую ногу, напряжение в ягодице и ощущение "связочной" стянутости слева от копчика, где в свое время техникой давления работал мануальный терапевт.
Шею тоже еще тянет, но уже лучше.
От мануальных техник хватает эффект на 2-4 недели. От некоторых нервная система воспринимает неверно и только усугубляется состояние.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> От мануальных техник хватает эффект на 2-4 недели. От некоторых нервная система воспринимает неверно и только усугубляется состояние.


Индивидуальная непереносимость мануальной терапии, так же противопоказание для ее применения.
Остается с той же целью - тренировочное ЛФК.


----------



## Wormka (17 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, подскажите, пожалуйста, что подразумевается под индивидуальной непереносимостью?
Может быть противопоказанием для мануальной терапии слабость связочного аппарата?
Все возможные смещения, дисфункции после манипуляции вполне можно со временем поправить ЛФК?
Просто нужно больше времени и терпения?
С некоторыми общаешься в сети, после мануальной терапии, особенно работали если с шеей и грудном, возникали проблемы на несколько лет. После таких случаев невольно возникает страх, что теперь так будет всегда, особенно если не понимаешь как это работает.
Все же мое мнение мануальная терапия - это очень тонкая наука, отдельный мир, что даже врачи других специальностей не очень ее понимают и побаиваются))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, подскажите, пожалуйста, что подразумевается под индивидуальной непереносимостью?


Ну никак не нравится и никак не помогает.



Wormka написал(а):


> Может быть противопоказанием для мануальной терапии слабость связочного аппарата?


Нет.



Wormka написал(а):


> Все возможные смещения, дисфункции после манипуляции вполне можно со временем поправить ЛФК?


Манипуляции не могут создать дисфункции.
Дисфункции могут быть уже частью Вашей нормы и вот тогда их устранение может быть и проблемным на первых порах.



Wormka написал(а):


> Просто нужно больше времени и терпения?


Да.



Wormka написал(а):


> С некоторыми общаешься в сети, после мануальной терапии, особенно работали если с шеей и грудном, возникали проблемы на несколько лет. После таких случаев невольно возникает страх, что теперь так будет всегда, особенно если не понимаешь как это работает.


Большинство прыгают, бегают и радуются жизни.
А проблемы пациента связаны не с мануальной терапией, а его заболеванием, при котором даже мануальная терапия не помогла.



Wormka написал(а):


> Все же мое мнение мануальная терапия - это очень тонкая наука, отдельный мир, что даже врачи других специальностей не очень ее понимают и побаиваются))))


Если Вы думаете, что я готов оперировать и не боюсь операций, то Вы ошибаетесь.
Просто о мануальной терапии рассуждают все, а об операциях только хирурги.


----------



## Wormka (17 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо.
Возьму паузу, ограничусь ЛФК и массажем в ближайшем будущем.
Возможно станет лучше.
Все же проблемы нарабатываются годами.

Умеете вы успокоить тревожный ум, разложить все по полкам и вселить надежду.
Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Возьму паузу, ограничусь ЛФК и массажем в ближайшем будущем.


И аппликатор, и мази.


----------



## tankist (18 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Из симптомов - синдром малой грудной + лопатка - вопрос так и не решился. При нагрузке слабеет рука, немеют 4-5 пальцы.
> Даже у стены при ротации плеч этот симптом вылазит. Невролог тестировала, когда заводил руку за голову - пульс на руке пропадал, начинали неметь мизинец и безымянный.


Вы описываете клинику скаленус-синдрома. И кстати, нет ли у Вас добавочного шейного ребра?


----------



## Wormka (18 Янв 2022)

@tankist, спасибо большое. Про добавочное шейное ребро никто не говорил, а то что стянуты мышцы и спазм лестничной - я показывал это место неврологу.
Вчера начал магний В6 пить, после постановки плеч в нейтральное положение стало легче, даже онемение в носу меньше.
Как убирать скаленус-синдром?

Лет 8 назад было падение на мотоцикле на 60 км/ч на асфальт без экипировки.....после этого начались проблемы и в лопатке в том числе.


----------



## tankist (18 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Спасибо большое. Про добавочное шейное ребро никто не говорил
> Как убирать скаленус-синдром?


1. Шейное ребро видно на рентгене.
2. Если радикально - операция. Если не очень радикально - специальные блокады.


----------



## Wormka (18 Янв 2022)

@tankist, МРТ всего позвоночника делали, Рентген после падения вроде тоже - про лишнее шейное ребро ничего не сказано.
ЛФК не помогает в таких случаях?

Был на приеме невролога, сказала есть синдром малой грудной, так как когда руку поднимаю и закидываю за голову, пульс пропадает.


----------



## tankist (18 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> ...МРТ всего позвоночника делали, Рентген после падения вроде тоже - про лишнее шейное ребро ничего не сказано.
> ЛФК не помогает в таких случаях?


ЛФК помогает во всех случаях, если делать то, что надо, так как надо и под присмотром знающего специалиста (такого, как Ф.П. Ступин, например).


----------



## Wormka (19 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, добрый день.
С праздником вас!
Меня все же посещают мысли, но я не знаю есть ли смысл переделать мрт шейного и грудного отдела?
Те симптомы, что я испытываю и манипуляции, проводимые мануальным терапевтом (давление на позвонок пальцами большой руки, растяжение его в стороны, учитывая, что там уже были медиальные протрузии дисков Th6/Th7, Th8/Th9, размерами по 0,2 см, деформирующие дуральный мешок) могли ухудшить картину - протрузии стали грыжами, зажался нервный корешок, сосудистые нарушения.....
Непонятно, почему давил в груди, а проблемы вылезли в мышцах шеи и онемение переносицы....

@Доктор Ступин, подскажите, пожалуйста, что означает значок декомпрессии на тонометре?
Меряю давление, а он горит постоянно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Меня все же посещают мысли, но я не знаю есть ли смысл переделать мрт шейного и грудного отдела?


Если это успокоит, то сделайте.
Но чтобы там не было помните:
... давил в груди, а проблемы вылезли в мышцах шеи и онемение переносицы....



Wormka написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, подскажите, пожалуйста, что означает значок декомпрессии на тонометре?
> Меряю давление, а он горит постоянно.


Меряю механическим!


----------



## Wormka (21 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, доброе утро.
Спасибо большое за ваше время и отличные советы.
Посмотрел анатомию, видео Епифанова, где они разбирают настоящий позвоночник, стало более наглядно и понятно.
Стал растягивать грудные, во время работы на 30-40 минут надеваю воротник шанца, стараюсь расправлять плечи - стало заметно лучше, онемение в носу переодически, больше когда сидишь, работаешь за компьютером, шея тоже отходит, особенно когда находишь удобные положения - она расслабляется, инстинктивно чувствую где зажимает и приводит к проблемам, но какие именно упражнения правильные непонятно, поэтому делаю комплекс))))
Но и кажется магне В6 тоже немного помогает. Пью 1 шт на ночь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Но и кажется магне В6 тоже немного помогает. Пью 1 шт на ночь.


Детская доза


----------



## Wormka (21 Янв 2022)

А сколько нужно?
Это невролог прописал))))
Чувствую надо заканчивать ходить в эту клинику.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> А сколько нужно?
> Это невролог прописал))))


Ему виднее, он Вас видел воочию!
Тем более что препараты отличаются у разных производителей. В инструкции обычно указано, но решение принимает врач.


----------



## Wormka (21 Янв 2022)

Препараты магния 400 мг -1 раз в день вечером 2 недели
Ну и рекомендовал придти к ней как к специалисту по восточной медицине и краниопостуролога.
Как я понимаю, официально такой специальности нет.
У меня это вызвало некоторые сомнения, поэтому и спрашиваю как правильно.
Еще до этого по МРТ писали в заключении гиперлордоз, а сейчас читаю поясничный лордоз сглажен. Такое возможно?
И вот еще посмотрел описание до мануальной терапии и после. Подскажите, пожалуйста, лучше стало?
Делал в одном и том же месте, описывал один и тот же человек.
Спасибо
*До:*
ПОЯСНИЧНО-КРЕСТЦОВЫЙ ОТДЕЛ ПОЗВОНОЧНИКА
Поясничный лордоз сглажен
Во фронтальной проекции ось позвоночника *незначительно отклонена влево*.
Позвоночный канал не деформирован. Высота тел позвонков не снижена, *замыкательные пластинки с ровными и
чёткими контурами*, сигнал от тел позвонков однородный и не изменён, кроме смежных замыкательных пластинок
сегмента L5-S1 - где сигнал от них изменён в левых отделах по типу Modic 2. Суставные отростки незначительно
деформированы, суставные щели в них минимально сужены.
Высота межпозвонковых дисков неравномерная и умеренно снижена, как и интенсивность сиганла от них,
особенно в сегментах L3-L4, L4-L5 и L5-S1.
В сегментах L1-L3 межпозвонковые диски незначительно выстоят за края тел позвонков, переднее
субарахноидальное пространство, спинномозговые корешки и фораминальные отверстия – не деформированы;
В сегменте L3-L4 циркулярная *экструзия диска до 3,2 мм*, минимально суживающая переднее субарахноидальное
пространство, с условиями для минимального воздействия на спинномозговые корешки справа и слева – на
уровне фораминальных отверстий;
В сегменте L4-L5 циркулярная *экструзия диска до 4,1 мм*, минимально суживающая переднее субарахноидальное
пространство, с условиями для умеренного воздействия на спинномозговые корешки справа и слева – на уровне
фораминальных отверстий;
В сегменте L5-S1 циркулярная *эктсрузия диска до 4,6 мм*, минимально суживающая переднее субарахноидальное
пространство, с условиями для минимального воздействия на спинномозговые корешки справа и слева – на
уровне фораминальных отверстий.
Спинной мозг на уровне сканирования с ровными и чёткими контурами, нормального и неизменённого сигнала,
эпиконус на уровне L1.
Паравертебральные мягкие ткани – не изменены
*После*
ПОЯСНИЧНО-КРЕСТЦОВЫЙ ОТДЕЛ ПОЗВОНОЧНИКА
Поясничный лордоз сглажен.
Во фронтальной проекции ось позвоночника *практически не отклонена.*
Позвоночный канал не деформирован, ширина канала в среднем до 13-15 мм.
Высота тел позвонков не снижена, *замыкательные пластинки с неровными и чёткими контурами – за счёт узлов
Поммера в L5-S1 на фоне дискартроза* (см. ниже).
Сигнал от тел позвонков однородный и не изменён, кроме смежных левых отделов сегмента L5-S1, где сигнал от
них изменён по типу Modic-2.
Суставные отростки минимально деформированы, суставные щели в них незначительно сужены.
Высота межпозвонковых дисков неравномерная и умеренно снижена, как и интенсивность сигнала от них,
особенно в сегментах L3-L4, L3-L4 и L5-S1.
В сегментах L1-L2 и L2-L3 диски незначительно выстоят за края тел позвонков, переднее субарахноидальное
пространство, спинномозговые корешки и фораминальные отверстия справа и слева – не деформированы;
В сегменте L3-L4 циркулярная *экструзия диска до 3,7 мм*, минимально суживающая переднее субарахноидальное
пространство, с условиями для минимального воздействия на спинномозговые корешки справа и слева - на
уровне фораминальных отверстий;
В сегменте L4-L5 циркулярная *экструзия диска до 4,3 мм*, минимально суживающая переднее субарахноидальное
пространство, с условиями для умеренного воздействия на спинномозговые корешки справа и слева – на уровне
фораминальных отверстий;
В сегменте L5-S1 циркулярная *экструзия диска до 5,0 мм*, минимально суживающая переднее субарахноидальное
пространство, с условиями для минимального воздействия на спинномозговые корешки справа и слева – на
уровне фораминальных отверстий.
Спинной мозг на уровне сканирования с ровными и чёткими контурами, нормального и неизменённого сигнала,
эпиконус на уровне L1.
Паравертебральные мягкие ткани – не изменены.


----------



## Wormka (21 Янв 2022)

Федор Петрович, еще вопрос по поводу вашего предложения "загрубить" сигнализацию моей машины, чтобы не кричала от каждого листочка, падающего на капот.
Я так подозреваю мои все эти мучающие симптомы и терзания по поводу моего организма как вариант могут быть вариантом сенестопатии?
По вашему мнению и большому опыту, "загрубить" свою нервную систему без фармы можно типа эглонил?
Скажем так принципиально не читать, не смотреть темы по здоровью, больше веселых передач, прогулки, ЛФК, сейчас еще лыжи подключил или.......учитывая, сколько я уже написал в теме......"выключать" систему придется грубо?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, еще вопрос по поводу вашего предложения "загрубить" сигнализацию моей машины, чтобы не кричала от каждого листочка, падающего на капот...


Напиться!
Анекдот в тему:
Вот это от усталости, это - от нервного напряжения, а это - от депрессии.
- Спасибо, доктор, спасибо... А у вас, кроме водки, ничего нет?

Три раза в спортзал до изнеможения и все пройдет!


----------



## Wormka (22 Янв 2022)

🤣🤣🤣
Отличные рекомендации...


----------



## Wormka (23 Янв 2022)

Федор Петрович, у меня в продолжении темы еще возник вопрос.
Мази пока то использую, то нет, коврик с иголками, упражнения, лыжи
Подскажите, пожалуйста, стянутость в шее так и не прошла и грудной, но после катания усилилось еще больше.
Слева над ключицей и так был сосуд натянут, если это сосуд, под нагрузкой жжение стало больше и еще ниже ключицы жжение в груди.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, что с этим можно сделать?
Мои мысли - проблема в лестничных мышцах и малой грудной, но я не понимаю как это убрать.
И когда тянусь - натяжение только по левой стороне.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2022)

А как будут натянуты ванты у кривой мачты?
Одинаково?


----------



## Wormka (23 Янв 2022)

Да нет, я с прямой шеей трогал.
Пальцами проводить вдоль ключицы, то слева сосуд как струна и вниз уходит.
Слева просто сосуд болезненно прощупывается, а справа проблем нет.
Слева рука немеет, грудная болезненна, ну и над ключицей, я еще перед новым годом почувствовал, но подумал что это связка.
Это тоже только через упражнения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Да нет, я с прямой шеей трогал.









А эта кривая мачта чья?



Wormka написал(а):


> Пальцами проводить вдоль ключицы, то слева сосуд как струна и вниз уходит.
> Слева просто сосуд болезненно прощупывается, а справа проблем нет.
> Слева рука немеет, грудная болезненна, ну и над ключицей, я еще перед новым годом почувствовал, но подумал что это связка.


Это и есть синдром лестничных мышц.



Wormka написал(а):


> Это тоже только через упражнения?


В том числе.


----------



## Wormka (23 Янв 2022)

Хмммм.....
А как еще можно решить эту проблему?
Про сколиоз шеи я и забыл(((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2022)

Ослабить натянутый вант (ы)


----------



## Wormka (24 Янв 2022)

Федор Петрович, подскажите, пожалуйста, как грамотно это сделать без негативных последствий?
Прием невролога, ортопеда, массаж, мази, медикаменты?
Как грамотно решить эту проблему, не наломав дров?
Раз рука немеет под нагрузкой уже много лет, надо убрать причину и блокада я так понимаю проблему тоже не решит.
С чего начать и чем закончить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> С чего начать и чем закончить?


А дом откуда строят? Чтобы стены были вертикальными надо чтобы .... был горизонтальным.


----------



## Wormka (24 Янв 2022)

Работать с тазом?
Укреплять в целом мышцы, тогда и шея выровняется?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2022)

Правильно, но поработали и снова встали на кривой фундамент, Так что надо поработать с тазом врачу - поправить, или самому - что-то типа йоговской гимнастики и после этого выровнять ноги стельками.
Это подровняет мачту и ванты с натянутой стороны расслабляться, вот тут их надо массажем и ПИР еще перетянуть - для запаса. А с другой стороны ванты надо тонизировать. Тут лучше ЛФК ничего и нет.


----------



## Wormka (24 Янв 2022)

А по поводу блокады в случае синдрома лестничной мышцы - это крайний случай?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> А по поводу блокады в случае синдрома лестничной мышцы - это крайний случай?


Это если даже расслабленный вант - все равно причина.
Поэтому надо сперва максимально расслабить.


----------



## Wormka (24 Янв 2022)

Спасибо.
Попробую поработать с ногами и тазом.
Еще б найти того, кто взялся))))
Но мануальную практику я теперь просто боюсь))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2022)

Гимнастика и стельки.


----------



## Wormka (24 Янв 2022)

Федор Петрович, может такое быть, что после правки стал еще кривее)))?
Посмотрел на себя, одно плечо выше, другое ниже, корпус как будто завернут, с тазом думаю тоже самое.
Вернулся после спортплощадки и онемение в левой ноге и спазм икры вернулся.
Я так понимаю тут работать и работать.....((((

Мне уже кажется проще до вас доехать чтобы вы посмотрели, оценили и дали свои рекомендации)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, может такое быть, что после правки стал еще кривее)))?
> Посмотрел на себя, одно плечо выше, другое ниже, корпус как будто завернут...


Не смотрите в зеркало.
Для того, чтобы жениться не важно, как выглядите.
Или замуж собрались?


----------



## Wormka (24 Янв 2022)

Замуж точно не собираюсь))))
Просто попытался посмотреть где проблемы и с чем работать, какую часть таза выравнивать))))
Оно же тянет, болит.
После мануальной эффект на 2 недели, потом все возвращается или что-то новое добавляется.
Конечно лучше под присмотром и сразу правильно.
Синдром лестничной мышцы получается самому можно.
А то  я почитал о последствиях - тромбоз, онемение и потеря руки......
А оно печет под ключицей и ниже в груди уже 2 месяц......
Просто боюсь

Просто уже один негативный опыт есть...
С другими все нормально было, раньше и массаж делал, эффект на год был
А тут видимо не мой специалист))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Просто уже один негативный опыт есть...
> С другими все нормально было, раньше и массаж делал, эффект на год был
> А тут видимо не мой специалист))))


Или все недоделывали, тут реально сделал. И тут бы стельки с компенсацией разницы длины ног, массаж и ЛФК в поддержку. Глядишь и закрепилось бы.


----------



## Wormka (25 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо


----------



## Wormka (26 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, добрый день.
Хотел еще уточнить по поводу своего спазма мышц шеи и трапеции.
Понятно, что большой вклад сюда вносят мой сколиоз и разбушевавшаяся сигнализация.
Но как не спутать эти симптомы с миозитом?
Не может такого быть, что с начала декабря спазм никуда не уходит, упражнения не особо помогают, начал випросалом мазать, а это идет воспалительный процесс мышц типа миозита?
Как его исключить?
Спасибо


----------



## Wormka (28 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, добрый день.
Вы говорили про иголки с дексаметазоном, что раз отказываюсь, значит не болит.
В случае если стянутость слева в спине так и не проходит это спазм или воспаление?
Может ли этот спазм заодно быть связан и с шеей?
На ваш взгляд, если аппликатор Кузнецова окончательно не убирает симптом, то лучше проколоть, чем находиться длительно в спазме (2 месяца получается уже).
Еще заметил, что в лежачем положении и с утра после пробуждения трапеция над плечами мягче, а как только принимаю вертикальное положение или сижу за ПК, то в течение часа все возвращается и шеей туго ворочать.
Надеваю воротник Шанца и спазм будто проходит.
Может это быть все же связано как-то с правкой грудного, нужно ли рентген или мрт для диагностики?
Если из препаратов, то что из безопасного вы бы могли рекомендовать?
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, добрый день.
> Вы говорили про иголки с дексаметазоном, что раз отказываюсь, значит не болит.


Болит конечно, но видимо терпимо!



Wormka написал(а):


> В случае если стянутость слева в спине так и не проходит это спазм или воспаление?


Скорее спазм, но если кроме стянутости есть и боль - то воспаление возможно.



Wormka написал(а):


> Может ли этот спазм заодно быть связан и с шеей?
> На ваш взгляд, если аппликатор Кузнецова окончательно не убирает симптом, то лучше проколоть, чем находиться длительно в спазме (2 месяца получается уже).


Лучше ЛФК, если не помогает ЛФК и мануальная терапия, а уж там может и локально введение. А еще лучше все сразу.



Wormka написал(а):


> Еще заметил, что в лежачем положении и с утра после пробуждения трапеция над плечами мягче, а как только принимаю вертикальное положение или сижу за ПК, то в течение часа все возвращается и шеей туго ворочать.
> Надеваю воротник Шанца и спазм будто проходит.
> Может это быть все же связано как-то с правкой грудного, нужно ли рентген или мрт для диагностики?


Никак не связано, и диагностика тут скорее через осмотр врача.



Wormka написал(а):


> Если из препаратов, то что из безопасного вы бы могли рекомендовать?
> Спасибо


Миорелаксанты.


----------



## Wormka (28 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое.
Как таковой боли нет, именно все стянуто, перетянуто.
И печет немного где ключицы и трапеция слева у шеи.
Когда на лыжах толкаюсь палками мышца даже щелкает в этом месте, чувствую она в этом месте спазмирована, как будто отдельно выделяется.
На всякий случай решил на выходных добраться до невролога.
Если ничего толкового, кроме блокады не услышу, пойду в зал с тренером разрабатывать.
Понимаю, что все сводится к грамотной мануальной терапии.
Как говорится из-за первопричины, надо этим же и скорректировать, но боюсь безумно!
Если не пройдет, тогда достану из аптечки мидокалм.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое.
> Как таковой боли нет, именно все стянуто, перетянуто.


Тут вариант и другой важен. Стянуто давно, а тут болевой порог рухнул и все стало чувствоваться!



Wormka написал(а):


> И печет немного где ключицы и трапеция слева у шеи.
> Когда на лыжах толкаюсь палками мышца даже щелкает в этом месте, чувствую она в этом месте спазмирована, как будто отдельно выделяется.


При сколиозе это норма. 



Wormka написал(а):


> На всякий случай решил на выходных добраться до невролога.
> Если ничего толкового, кроме блокады не услышу, пойду в зал с тренером разрабатывать.
> Понимаю, что все сводится к грамотной мануальной терапии.
> Как говорится из-за первопричины, надо этим же и скорректировать, но боюсь безумно!


Первопричина сколиоз и возраст, обе ситуации нельзя исправить, но можно сделать менее выраженными!



Wormka написал(а):


> Если не пройдет, тогда достану из аптечки мидокалм.


А я бы начал с него!


----------



## Wormka (28 Янв 2022)

Ну если честно, то если не кататься на лыжах в соревновательном режиме, не нагружать эти места, легкую гимнастику делать, то сильно не мучало, слегка дискомфорт был на 3 балла из 10. Стянутая лопатка, задняя поверхность бедра и поясница от 12 часов работы сидя.
Приобрел гораздо больше негативных симптомов, думая что это можно исправить с помощью специалистов, куда обратился.
1. Онемение в пальцах ноги левой (переодически)
2. После долгой ходьбы, катания на лыжах, нагрузки на ноги левая икроножная забивается, становится деревянной. Правая в норме.
3. Сейчас под нагрузкой возвращается старая проблема задней поверхности бедра.
4. Спазм спины и шеи, лестничных мышц, тяжесть в голове.
5. После работы специалиста с копчиком ощущения не как раньше - при определенных движениях, сидении подтравливает в то место, где он продавливал.
А мидокалм пропить 5-7 дней? Станет полегче!
И я так понимаю нет смысла искать способы убрать этот дискомфорт совсем?
Он будет всегда то лучше, то хуже!
Если не заниматься физически, то в перспективе только хуже......
Сейчас больше напряжения в голове от того, что столько накрутили, потрачено времени, сил, денег, а по сути результата нет(((

@Доктор Ступин, просто вы говорите при сколиозе это норма, но до этого таких проблем в шее не было, поэтому и хочется разобраться и убрать эти симптомы)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Просто вы говорите при сколиозе это норма, но до этого таких проблем в шее не было, поэтому и хочется разобраться и убрать эти симптомы)))


Это норма и рано или поздно она себя проявляет. И проявляет либо Вашими - незначительными - ощущениями, либо - формируется клинически значимая грыжа, либо артроз суставов на одной стороне - это уже значительно.
Желание исправить и связано с первично появившимися ощущениями, они заставляют человека что-то делать.
И тут все просто. если придете уже со значимыми проблемами-сильной болью, то любое улучшение благо.
Если приходите с минимальными ощущениями, да еще на уровне повышенной чувствительности, а не на уровне боли, то даже улучшение ситуации, а оно всегда требует изменения статики и динамики движения, может оцениваться организмом избыточно.
Но зато изменение статики и динамики отдаляет те самые значимые изменения - грыжу большую и артроз.


----------



## Wormka (29 Янв 2022)

Понятно.
То есть мои переживания, что мануальный терапевт, работая с крестцом и копчиком, продавливая позвонок и раздвигая руками, болезненная работа с животом, продавливание позвонка в грудном не обоснованы?
Такие техники не могли нанести существенного вреда организму, по типу нестабильности суставов, смещению позвонков, пережатию сосудов и других последствий, которые надумал мой тревожный ум?
Пугает, что до лечения не было онемения в ноге, теперь есть. Либо это спазм мышц так себя проявляет.
Организм перестраивается и как вы написали оценивает эти изменения избыточно на фоне повышенной тревожности, из-за чего идет спазм мышц на фоне зацикливания на одном месте?
Вчера опять после катания на лыжах нога потянулась, застряв в сугробе, вернулись подтравливания в промежность. Тут же вспомнил мануального терапевта и нестабильность суставов))))
У меня возникают мысли, что все мои боли мышечные из-за дисбаланса и нетренированности.
Убрать спазм и начать тренировки - болеть будет, но меньше.
Завтра к неврологу.


----------



## Wormka (31 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, учитывая мои жалобы, стянутость и спазм в теле и лице, для успокоения моей нервной системы что будет информативнее рентген или МРТ?
Вчера младшая защемила в дверном проеме старшего брата.
Травматология сказала обращаться в скорую.
У ребят спросил, говорят на практике выезжали - были смещения. Тревога усилилась))))
2 месяца не проходит спазм.
Зная что кости целы, может спокойнее будет.

Тут на форуме тоже написали мне, что после таких нажатий пришлось к нейрохирургу обращаться и операцию делать.
Понимаю, что каждый случай индивидуален и специалисты разные!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Янв 2022)

Тут Вам решать. Если смотреть кости, то правильно - рентген.


----------



## Wormka (31 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, но если учитывать все жалобы и само воздействие с вероятными последствиями - то информативнее рентген или мрт.
Если рентген и мрт, то сразу 2 отделов лучше(шея и грудной)?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Янв 2022)

Не вижу показаний к данным исследованиям, но по жизни лучше МРТ всех отделов.


----------



## tankist (31 Янв 2022)

По крайней мере, лучевой нагрузки не будет.


----------



## Wormka (31 Янв 2022)

Спасибо.


----------



## Wormka (2 Фев 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, добрый день.
Похоже у меня реально тревожное расстройство.
Спазм никуда не уходит, прием невролога в пятницу.
Из первой линии я могу сам себе миорелаксант назначить и начать пить или все же дождаться приема?
Без доктора можно самому на массаж воротниковой зоны или наоборот можно массажем навредить спазмированным мышцам?
Сказать, что есть нестерпимая боль не могу.
1. Лестничные мышцы в спазме. Если смотреть вверх, стягивает под подбородком, при повороте головы также натянуты мышцы.
2. Стянутость в скулах.
3. Печет в мышцах трапеции над ключицей, больше по левой стороне.
4. Стянута малая грудная.
5. Спазм верхней части ягодицы, задняя поверхность бедра и как бы немеет стопа.
6. Возможно от спазма ягодицы, задней поверхности бедра по внутренней стороне перекидывается на промежность.
Все проблемы больше по левой стороне.
И сама голова стянута.
Не пойму это соматическое, тревожное расстройство такое дает и нужны другие антидепрессанты типа дулоксетина с противоболевым эффектом или это могло быть все же после механического воздействия на позвонки, на проводимые манипуляции.
Возможно в моем случае была противопоказана МТ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Похоже у меня реально тревожное расстройство.


Похоже.



Wormka написал(а):


> Спазм никуда не уходит, прием невролога в пятницу.
> Из первой линии я могу сам себе миорелаксант назначить и начать пить или все же дождаться приема?


Дождитесь, тем более, что мидокалм не лечит тревожность.



Wormka написал(а):


> Без доктора можно самому на массаж воротниковой зоны или наоборот можно массажем навредить спазмированным мышцам?


Если просто массаж, то нельзя.



Wormka написал(а):


> Сказать, что есть нестерпимая боль не могу
> 
> 1. Лестничные мышцы в спазме. Если смотреть вверх, стягивает под подбородком, при повороте головы также натянуты мышцы.


Это как раз нормально.



Wormka написал(а):


> 2. Стянутость в скулах.


Это ощущение.



Wormka написал(а):


> 3. Печет в мышцах трапеции над ключицей, больше по левой стороне.


Ощущение.



Wormka написал(а):


> 4. Стянута малая грудная.
> 5. Спазм верхней части ягодицы, задняя поверхность бедра и как бы немеет стопа.
> 6. Возможно от спазма ягодицы, задней поверхности бедра по внутренней стороне перекидывается на промежность.
> Все проблемы больше по левой стороне.
> И сама голова стянута.


Все ощущение.



Wormka написал(а):


> Не пойму это соматическое, тревожное расстройство такое дает и нужны другие антидепрессанты типа дулоксетина с противоболевым эффектом или это могло быть все же после механического воздействия на позвонки, на проводимые манипуляции.


Скорее тревожное.



Wormka написал(а):


> Возможно в моем случае была противопоказана МТ.


Нет. У Вас ТЕПЕРЬ есть противопоказания, по тревожности, а по позвоночнику - нет.


----------



## Wormka (2 Фев 2022)

*Ощущения*
4. Стянута малая грудная.
5. Спазм верхней части ягодицы, задняя поверхность бедра и как бы немеет стопа.
6. Возможно от спазма ягодицы, задней поверхности бедра по внутренней стороне перекидывается на промежность.
Все проблемы больше по левой стороне.
И сама голова стянута.     
С этими ощущениями в ноге и пояснице я и пришел год назад. 
То есть мой удел сейчас срочно снимать тревогу, психиатрия и соответствующие препараты?
При затягивании(уже 2-3 года эта котовасия получается) легко соматика и нейропатия разовьется?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2022)

А куда она денется.
Можно еще запить, но лучше затренироваться в спортзале.


----------



## Wormka (2 Фев 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, единственное, что меня смущает, это если спец что-то сместил, навредил, а я с дуру в зале добавлю(((
Очень уж много негативных историй.
Не навредили из тех с кем общался, только тем, кому руку подержали на голове или животе.
А так да и генерализованное тревожное расстройство и дурь в голове и боли правильные упражнения исправят, а не просиживание за компьютером и сканирование своих болячек.
С психологом сегодня расстался, антидепрессанты тоже последний день 1/3 выпил....
Теперь свободное плавание))))
В любом случае Вам большущее спасибо за поддержку.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, единственное, что меня смущает, это если спец что-то сместил, навредил, а я с дуру в зале добавлю(((
> Очень уж много негативных историй.


Все негативные истории подобны Вашей.
Негатив не от плохого состояния, а от плохих ощущений.
А если пожар, то вынесет всех!



Wormka написал(а):


> Не навредили из тех с кем общался, только тем, кому руку подержали на голове или животе.


Это единицы. Чувствительных пациентов в 10%, половина не доходит до врача, из оставшихся половину легко вылечивают держанием  руки на голове или животе, и эмоций в Инете таких людей больше всего. Из оставшихся половину врачи не возьмут, видя их состояние. Из оставшихся возьмут и вылечат. А вот остальные зависнут или начнут принимать лекарства.



Wormka написал(а):


> А так да и генерализованное тревожное расстройство и дурь в голове и боли правильные упражнения исправят, а не просиживание за компьютером и сканирование своих болячек.


Точно.



Wormka написал(а):


> С психологом сегодня расстался, антидепрессанты тоже последний день 1/3 выпил....
> Теперь свободное плавание))))


Не правильно. Рано, мое мнение.



Wormka написал(а):


> В любом случае Вам большущее спасибо за поддержку.


----------



## Wormka (2 Фев 2022)

Но психолог 3 месяца, накладно получается, антидепрессанты тоже видимо не те.
Попробую бесплатного поискать!
Вообще психология работает в таких случаях или первая линия препараты все же?
Главное тренировки еще не попробовал....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2022)

Правильно, препарат надо подбирать.
Вот и начинайте тренировки.


----------



## Wormka (5 Фев 2022)

Федор Петрович, здравствуйте.
Что вы думаете по поводу инверсионного стола?
Оказывает положительный эффект для позвоночника?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Фев 2022)

Положительное и отрицательное есть у всего. Не важно ЧТО, важно КАК!
А какую цель хотите достичь на столе?


----------



## Wormka (5 Фев 2022)

Улучшить кровоток, лимфы и убирать симптомы скованности, спазм мышц.
Я так понимаю можно просто купить манжеты на ноги с крюками и висеть на перекладине?
Вчера скованность мышц, головная боль была, за ухом слева нащупал болезненное место под основанием черепа.
Я так понимаю проблема в ременной мышце, мышце поднимающей лопатку и грудино-ключично-сосцевидной.
Все завязано. И если грамотный специалист, реабилитолог распутает этот клубок, то все должно отпустить.
Делал час упражнения на стабилизацию таза, нейромышечную активацию - боль в голове прошла, к вечеру расслабление некоторых мышц почувствовал. Даже обрадовался. 
Сегодня взял пакет из магазина, почувствовал что печет чуть ниже 7 шейного, где давил мануальщик и опять дало в голову. Я надеюсь это ощущения. Мысли сразу хоть уже не о смещении, но о травме связок в этом месте появились.
Ну и возвращается подтравливание в промежность.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Фев 2022)

Надо пробовать все.
Все, что может выступить в качестве психотерапевтического якоря.
А если этот якорь будет еще и с пользой, а не с вредностью, то конечно хорошо.
Инверсионный стол не вреден и трудно им навредить.


----------



## Wormka (5 Фев 2022)

К вечеру опять спазм и отдает в голову.
Либо организм перестраивается после мануальной терапии и это болезненно, либо что.
Ну или моя перекошенная шея))))
Головная боль точно от мышц.
Плюс сама трапеция над ключицей, около плеч мышца (малая грудная наверно) - печет в этих местах.
Сегодня должен был к неврологу - заболела. 2 невролога 2 недели  - не могу попасть))))
На понедельник записался в клинику Епифанова.
Там наверно должны помочь разобраться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2022)

Почитайте про синдром нижней косой мышцы головы.


----------



## Wormka (6 Фев 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое.
Прием невролога отменился. Врач заболел. Это уже 3 отмена за 2 недели)))))
Не судьба видимо попасть, ограждает от походов к врачу.
Синдром нижней косой мышцы головы
В лечении синдрома нижней косой мышцы головы используется комплексный подход с применением НПВП, миорелаксантов (мидокалм, баклофен, сирдалуд), мануальной терапии, лечебных медикаментозных блокад (ЛМБ), кинезиотерапии (лечебной физкультуры), постизометрической релаксации (ПИР).
В моем случае как лучше поступить:
мидокалм+ПИР+ЛФК?
Прогревать это место можно?
Випросал на это место?
В моем случае массаж воротниковой зоны получается показан? Можно без рентгена и мрт пройти несколько сеансов?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> В моем случае как лучше поступить:
> мидокалм+ПИР+ЛФК?
> Прогревать это место можно?
> Випросал на это место?
> В моем случае массаж воротниковой зоны получается показан? Можно без рентгена и мрт пройти несколько сеансов?


Все можно.


----------



## Wormka (8 Фев 2022)

Федор Петрович, здравствуйте.
Что-то мои ощущения и тревожные мысли не заканчиваются. Куда бы вы посоветовали обратиться на прием: к вам или невролог есть хороший, клиника Епифанова? (В клинику Будь Здоров уже не хочу. Есть вариант еще по ДМС в Пироговку КДЦ Измаиловский попасть или *Госпиталь* им. *Вишневского* (3 ЦВКГ. Знаете кого-то в этих местах?))
Я начал все же копать сейчас в сторону тревожных расстройств. Состояние больше наверно подходит под ОКР+ипохондрия.
Если поменять антидепрессанты, скажем на эсциталопрам или сертралин, найти психолога КПТ состояние станет лучше? Не будет этих ощущений или ощущения будут, но отношение к ним поменяется? Уже закопался в этом состоянии. И психолога пробовал и психотерапевта, который на нейролептике настаивает, хотя при окр и таких проблемах вроде как 2 линия лечения, а СИОЗС считается в первую очередь нужно пробовать. Триттико вообще не тот препарат при тревоге, кроме как улучшить сон ничего не делает.
Я уже около  2-3 лет в тревожном состоянии и после первых 2 сеансов у мануального терапевта, когда он работал больше с мышцами - такого эффекта не было. Все было хорошо.
А когда мне массажист сказала будто у меня позвонки западают, я передал специалисту и вообще все рассказал в подробностях, чтобы он понимал с чем работает, вплоть до того что в детстве с дерева на уровне 2 этажа на попу упал и на мотоцикле на 60 км в час на асфальте развалился.
*Первый раз *он своей техникой давления на копчик и продавливания мест возле ануса - привело к тому, что пекло в промежности, отдавало в половой член, появилось ощущение забитости икроножной мышцы и периодически онемение в большом пальце ноги и ступни. Раньше просто вступало в поясницу и задняя поверхность бедра нерабочая - скорее всего от сидячей работы.
*На 4 сеансе* он резко дернул надавливая на лопатку и повел вверх - появилось ощущение зажатости над ключицей и отдавало за ухо и до глаза.
С этими симптомами я ходил больше полугода. Мышцы над анусом зажаты, сидеть некомфортно, на велосипеде невозможно, жжение в промежности и связка плечо-ухо-глаз.
*В ноябре* реабилитолог растянул и жжение ушло и связка плечо-глаз тоже. Но перерастянул связки, перестарался.
Травматолог поставил диагноз:
*Перенапряжение сухожильносвязочного аппарата правого и левого тазобедренного сустава. Болевой синдром. Тендинит крыльев правой и левой подвздошной кости. Перенапряжение капсульно-связочного аппарата крестцово-копчикового отдела п-ка.*
*Сейчас* получается мануальный терапевт убрал перенапряжение с таза, но каким-то образом напряг верхнюю часть. И для меня все же непонятно как он понял, что у меня небольшое смещение позвонка. Чтоб направление не пропало, до этого я отметился у другого мануального терапевта. Видимо он мне сказал, что работает как тело подсказывает, а сам просто прочитал в рекомендациях предыдущего специалиста.
*Вы мне писали, что все это ощущения:*
Стянутость в скулах, покалывание и онемение в переносице.
Печет в мышцах трапеции над ключицей периодически, больше при определенных упражнениях или когда растягиваешь.   
Стянута малая грудная, мышцы под ключицей.
Спазм верхней части ягодицы, задняя поверхность бедра и как бы немеет стопа.
Возможно от спазма ягодицы, задней поверхности бедра по внутренней стороне перекидывается на промежность.
И сама голова стянута, головные боли от напряжения.
Если сидеть больше часа, место где давил копчик, крестец больше слева начинает ныть.
Ну и честно говоря непонятно связка уши - переносица, сзади нижнее основание черепа стянуто - как вариант может исключить проблему у лора еще.

Если это просто ощущения, почему невролог предложил блокаду!? И терапевт с неврологом сказали теперь мышцы не продавливаются, хотя сама же до этого говорила плечи мягкие, есть тяж возле лопатки и все.
1) Получается, такое перенапряжение вызвано не манипуляцией мануального терапевта, а тревогой?
2) Чисто теоретически мог он своей техникой пережать нервные корешки, травмировать связки позвонков? (Давить сверху на позвонок силой большими пальцами, раздвигать между собой, продавливать движением вверх к голове по краям позвонка ну и тянуть вверх руками за головой)
Сместить не должен был думаю точно, трогал позвоночник свиньи, теленка - трудно что-то руками сдвинуть.
3) В плане диагностики для успокоения и если специалист оказался не сильно компетентным - МРТ, УЗГД сосудов но только после очного приема невролога в другом месте?
4) После 13 февраля планировал с тренером он же массажист - вы сказали просто массаж не поможет. В системе с миорелаксантом нужно?
Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> 1) Получается, такое перенапряжение вызвано не манипуляцией мануального терапевта, а тревогой?


По описанному, да.



Wormka написал(а):


> 2) Чисто теоретически мог он своей техникой пережать нервные корешки, травмировать связки позвонков? (Давить сверху на позвонок силой большими пальцами, раздвигать между собой, продавливать движением вверх к голове по краям позвонка ну и тянуть вверх руками за головой)


Невозможно по анатомии.



Wormka написал(а):


> Сместить не должен был думаю точно, трогал позвоночник свиньи, теленка - трудно что-то руками сдвинуть.
> 3) В плане диагностики для успокоения и если специалист оказался не сильно компетентным - МРТ, УЗГД сосудов но только после очного приема невролога в другом месте?


Психотерапевт, который лечит таблетками, а не словами.



Wormka написал(а):


> 4) После 13 февраля планировал с тренером он же массажист - вы сказали просто массаж не поможет. В системе с миорелаксантом нужно?


Нужно, но в систему с препаратами от тревоги, а то раздражителями становятся любые движения.


----------



## Wormka (8 Фев 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!
Обойтись без антидепрессантов все же не получится(((


----------



## Wormka (10 Фев 2022)

Доброй ночи, Федор Петрович.
Сходил к неврологу в НИИ Пирогова.
Думал будет как-то по особенному.
Но честно говоря в легком замешательстве.
Столько таблеток и обследований........
Я хоть и не врач, но из всего этого пропил бы только мидокалм.
У меня как раз пачка лежит...
Вы бы в какой дозе предложили пропить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Фев 2022)

Честно сказать?


----------



## Wormka (10 Фев 2022)

Да)))

Я пожалел что потратил 3,5 часа времени и еще больше тревоги заработал.....
Ну и для успокоения себя...проверил бы рентген шейного и грудного.....
Как мне там сказали мануальный терапевт снял вам блок в одном месте - выскочило в другом....
Надо остеопатию или мануальную терапию....
А тут воспаление  - надо лечить...попьем, посмотрим, дальше другие попробуем....
Вообще не впечатлен и это кандидат наук(((

По сути стандартный набор невролога выписали миорелаксант+нпвп и витамины В12....
И не самый лучший противотревожный, когда я сказал, что у меня и так колит (воспаление в кишечнике).
И билирубин повышен от 30 до 40 постоянно....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Фев 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> По сути стандартный набор невролога выписали миорелаксант+нпвп и витамины В12....
> И не самый лучший противотревожный...


Именно так. Правильный стандарт лечения, эффективный у большинства пациентов. И к нему нет претензий.
Нет претензий и к назначенному препарату для психоэмоциональной сферы. Врач молодец, уловила то, что по страницам этой темы можно подозревать - явно психосоматический характер болей.
Моя виртуальная претензия, а она видела Вас воочию и ей преимущество к порядку назначения.
Я бы начал лекарственную терапию не с соматической, а с психосферы. С приема и подбора препаратов для этой части проблемы.
А соматическую часть решал бы через ЛФК, массаж, мануальную терапию (с учетом психосферы - в пределах мобилизаций, тракции и ПИР), физиотерапии, рефлексотерапии.

Поэтому спасибо врачу, сумевшему за 15 минут уловить главную причину, но чтобы не быть обвинённой в незнании анатомии и причин боли в спине, что стандартно звучит от пациентов в таких случаях (у меня же сколиоз, протрубит и сужение позвоночной артерии), назначившей самый эффективный стандарт лечения в неврологии боли в спине.

Кстати, только в нашей стране эту часть скелетно-мышечной боли в спине отдали неврологам, общепринято в мире, что ее лечат ортопеды, а невролог только с этапа нерво-, нейро-, радикулопатий.
Этого у Вас нет.


----------



## Wormka (11 Фев 2022)

Федор Петрович, спасибо.
Да я с порога уже сказал, что я пациент тревожный и из 3 антидепрессантов врач сказала дулоксетин более подходящий, но начать с этифоксина. Меня только из побочек смущает лимфоцитарный колит, когда у меня и так он уже есть.
Я правильно понял, что можно обойтись без противовоспалительных в моем случае, а оставить только противотревожное и миорелаксант?

Немного еще насторожило в диагнозе грыжи С4-С7. На мрт же вроде как протрузии.....или тоже грыжи считается?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Фев 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Я правильно понял, что можно обойтись без противовоспалительных в моем случае, а оставить только противотревожное и миорелаксант?


Правильно. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Немного еще насторожило в диагнозе грыжи С4-С7. На мрт же вроде как протрузии.....или тоже грыжи считается?


Есть русское слово грыжи, а они бывают большие (экструзии по гречески) и маленькие (протрузии).


----------



## Wormka (11 Фев 2022)

А мидокалм по 50 мг 10 дней как написано? Омепрозолом не прикрывать?
этифоксин от тревоги попить? На антидепрессанты пока не нужно получается.
Витамины  тоже не особо помогут?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Фев 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> А мидокалм по 50 мг 10 дней как написано? Омепрозолом не прикрывать?


Я назначаю в большей дозе.
Омепрозолом не нужно. 



Wormka написал(а):


> этифоксин от тревоги попить?


Как минимум. 



Wormka написал(а):


> На антидепрессанты пока не нужно получается.


Будет видно. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Витамины  тоже не особо помогут?


Не вижу авитаминоз.


----------



## Wormka (11 Фев 2022)

Келтикан - это же В12 в основном?
Мидокалм - 3Х150?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Фев 2022)

Решение всегда принимает врач, который Вас видел.


----------



## Wormka (14 Фев 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, добрый день.
Сделал УЗГД сосудов.
К неврологу после рентгена еще только через 3 недели попаду.
Если сравнивать исследование с прошлым годом, почему-то скорость кровотока снизилась почти в 2 раза.
Это нормально?
Вспомнил проблему с носом. Вы объясняли, что грудной и нос никак не связаны.
2 недели до этого в этой же клинике я был у дантиста и после местной анестезии в верхнюю челюсть довольно болезненно онемело до носа и уха левая сторона лица и сохранялась болезненность длительно, а после мануальной терапии я все свалил в одну кучу.
Я так понимаю, уколом можно было повредить нерв троичный, лицевой?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, добрый день.
> Сделал УЗГД сосудов.
> К неврологу после рентгена еще только через 3 недели попаду.
> Если сравнивать исследование с прошлым годом, почему-то скорость кровотока снизилась почти в 2 раза.
> Это нормально?


Нормально, в пределах нормы. Разные аппараты, разные руки.



Wormka написал(а):


> Вспомнил проблему с носом. Вы объясняли, что грудной и нос никак не связаны.
> 2 недели до этого в этой же клинике я был у дантиста и после местной анестезии в верхнюю челюсть довольно болезненно онемело до носа и уха левая сторона лица и сохранялась болезненность длительно, а после мануальной терапии я все свалил в одну кучу.
> Я так понимаю, уколом можно было повредить нерв троичный, лицевой?


Повредить нельзя, на время отключить можно.


----------



## Wormka (15 Фев 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо.
После рентгена все же думаю пить не пить таблетки))) По ощущениям боль и дискомфорт на 3-4 из 10. Жжет, печет слева в районе шеи и над ключицей, после нагрузки левая рука слабеет, левая ягодица в тонусе и приводящая левой ноги, отдающая в промежность.
Не вижу смысла в противовоспалительных, учитывая побочки. Правда не знаю как работают мидокалм и аркоксиа - ни разу не пил.
Пока только упражнения и коврик Кузнецова с мазью випросал периодически.
Из всего наверно пропил бы мидокалм 50 мг на ночь - небольшая доза, келтикан - витамины, противотревожное этифоксин.
Возможно за месяц все пройдет)))


----------



## tankist (15 Фев 2022)

Федор Петрович, у Вас просто колоссальный запас терпения. Респект.


----------



## Wormka (15 Фев 2022)

tankist написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, у Вас просто колоссальный запас терпения. Респект.


Я с вами полностью согласен. Федор Петрович - врач с большой буквы. Спасибо ему большое и крепкого здоровья.
А со своей тревогой нужно завязывать.
Но хочу отметить и сказать громадное спасибо Федору Петровичу. Он сделал больше своими словами и советами, чем 2 психотерапевта и психолог с препаратами, которые я пил.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Фев 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, спасибо.
> После рентгена все же думаю пить не пить таблетки))) По ощущениям боль и дискомфорт на 3-4 из 10. Жжет, печет слева в районе шеи и над ключицей, после нагрузки левая рука слабеет, левая ягодица в тонусе и приводящая левой ноги, отдающая в промежность.
> Не вижу смысла в противовоспалительных, учитывая побочки. Правда не знаю как работают мидокалм и аркоксиа - ни разу не пил.
> Пока только упражнения и коврик Кузнецова с мазью випросал периодически.
> ...


Пройдет!


----------



## Wormka (18 Фев 2022)

Добрый вечер, Федор Петрович.
Все же чтобы успокоить душу и закрыть вопрос мануальной терапии для себя и возможных последствиях сделал рентген.
Стрелкой указал подозрительный позвонок, который как мне показалось, располагается как-то не так)))
Еще есть ротация остистых отростков вправо в шее....это исправляет мануальная терапия?
Как можете прокомментировать результаты?

Файлы прилагаю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Фев 2022)

> Добрый вечер, Федор Петрович.
> Все же чтобы успокоить душу и закрыть вопрос мануальной терапии для себя и возможных последствиях сделал рентген.
> Стрелкой указал подозрительный позвонок, который как мне показалось, располагается как-то не так)))
> Еще есть ротация остистых отростков вправо в шее....


А как они могут стоять прямо, если у Вас сколиоз и искривление позвоночника?
Как раз наоборот!
Если то, что всегда было криво, поставить прямо, то болеть будет обязательно.
И надо года три тренировок, чтобы это более прямое стало привычным, как то кривое, что устранили!



> это исправляет мануальная терапия?


Нет. Это не ее задача.
Она устраняет функциональные блоки и лечит больные мышцы.



> Как можете прокомментировать результаты?


Желание стать лучше прежнего  неисполнимо!
По крайней мере в исправлении кривого позвоночника!


----------



## Wormka (19 Фев 2022)

На 1 фото стрелкой указал подозрительный позвонок, который как мне показалось, располагается как-то не так)))
Это ни на что не влияет? Не отошел от нормы или это проявление моего кривого позвоночника?
В целом ничего критичного нет?
Мои дальнейшие действия только правильные упражнения, мышечный каркас и периодически можно массаж?
Как мама родила точно не буду, но убрать дискомфорт вполне реально)))
Спасибо большое.


----------



## Wormka (19 Фев 2022)

Добрый день.
Вот этот позвонок норма или все же нестабилен и выходит за пределы?
Как-то непонятно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2022)

Стабилен или нестабилен не проверяют по просто снимку, надо с нагрузкой - в движении, но в грудном отделе нестабильности не бывает.



Вы оцениваете неправильно, вот правильно.
Трапециевидность есть, а смешения нет.


----------



## Wormka (19 Фев 2022)

Понял. 
То есть это изменены позвонки, но как такового смещения нет?
Спасибо.
Тоже не заморачиваться по заключению рентгена?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2022)

Так в заключении просто написано, что Вам больше чем 30 лет.
А сколько ВАМ?


----------



## Wormka (20 Фев 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, мне 36.
Просто так совпало, что после МТ увидел выступающий позвонок, который, как вы объяснили является результатом проявления сколиоза, потом супруга тоже заметила что раньше такого выступающего позвонка не было, дискомфортные ощущения, спазм, ещё и не рентгене показалось, что позвонок стоит не ровно именно в том месте, где продавливал специалист.
Все вместе сложилось в голове - смещение позвонка. Испугался, что головные боли, напряжение в мышцах по левой стороне, слабость в левой руке из-за этого. Сильная тревога! Мысли, что теперь осевые исключить, ограничения.
По факту никакого смещения? Возрастные изменения с кривым позвоночником и не более того?

Федор Петрович, покопался, нашел снимки 2016 года.
Можете взглянуть своим профессиональным взглядом?
Сейчас все же смещение больше мне кажется.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2022)

Я не вижу, что стало больше.


----------



## Wormka (20 Фев 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Я не вижу, что стало больше.


На новых снимках может видно лучше. Кажется смещение, на старых вроде нормально. Буду придерживаться вашего первого замечания по поводу трапецивидности. Не буду больше проверять остальную половину.


----------



## Wormka (7 Мар 2022)

Добрый день, Федор Петрович.
Воспользовался вашим советом. 
Начал ходить в зал с тренером. Стало немного лучше.
Но так как спазм в трапециях не проходил, решил дойти до массажиста после тренировки, по совету знакомых.
Массаж опять мне не зашел. После медицинского массажа справа в трапеции появилась припухлость, валик до холки.
Похоже специалист перестарался,  да и синяки вдоль позвоночника, но это не беспокоит.
Когда он сильно костяшками растирал трапецию возле С5-С7 - я ему говорил что тянет, ощущение как будто дергает за позвонки болезненно. Сказал у меня там спазм, надо разогреть. Посоветовал все же обратиться к мануальному терапевту. Поправить атлант.
2 дня воспаление в этом месте по правой стороне сохраняется, при пальпации болезненно. Справа от 7 позвонка задевать больно, как валик уплотнение. И появилось вроде как покалывание по правой руке больше у запястья.
Таким массажем можно как-то передавить нервные корешки или это опять плот сверхчувствительности и воображения?
После сильного воздействия, как после удара, появилась отечность?
Спасибо.
Может ли помочь миофасцеальный массаж?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Добрый день, Федор Петрович.
> Воспользовался вашим советом.
> Начал ходить в зал с тренером. Стало немного лучше.


Отлично. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Но так как спазм в трапециях не проходил, решил дойти до массажиста после тренировки, по совету знакомых.
> Массаж опять мне не зашел. После медицинского массажа справа в трапеции появилась припухлость, валик до холки.
> Похоже специалист перестарался,  да и синяки вдоль позвоночника, но это не беспокоит.


Синяки не страшно. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Когда он сильно костяшками растирал трапецию возле С5-С7 - я ему говорил что тянет, ощущение как будто дергает за позвонки болезненно. Сказал у меня там спазм, надо разогреть. Посоветовал все же обратиться к мануальному терапевту. Поправить атлант.


При сколиозе он всегда криво.



Wormka написал(а):


> 2 дня воспаление в этом месте по правой стороне сохраняется, при пальпации болезненно. Справа от 7 позвонка задевать больно, как валик уплотнение. И появилось вроде как покалывание по правой руке больше у запястья.


Болезненность мышц после массажа, вариант: переход пассивного триггера в активный.



Wormka написал(а):


> Таким массажем можно как-то передавить нервные корешки или это опять плот сверхчувствительности и воображения?


Передавать невозможно, раздражение возможно.



Wormka написал(а):


> После сильного воздействия, как после удара, появилась отечность?


Вполне.



Wormka написал(а):


> Спасибо.
> Может ли помочь миофасцеальный массаж?


Дайте покой на пару недель, мази, миорелаксант + НПВП - если сильно, а то еще усилите боль.
Если массаж, то мягко!


----------



## Wormka (7 Мар 2022)

Спасибо большое.
Ну сейчас если не трогать, сильно не болит, только когда начинаешь трогать это место, больше тревожат мысли, что опять что-то не так сделали и могли сильным воздействием навредить.
Сейчас мажу диклофенак+випросал. Сегодня хотел добавить мидокалм на 3-5 дней.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, стрезам при наличии колита можно пить, а то один из побочных эффектов лимф. колит, а спросить забыл.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Спасибо большое.
> Ну сейчас если не трогать, сильно не болит, только когда начинаешь трогать это место, больше тревожат мысли, что опять что-то не так сделали и могли сильным воздействием навредить.


Просто мышцы. Пройдет. Анекдот про Гондурас знаете?



Wormka написал(а):


> Сейчас мажу диклофенак+випросал. Сегодня хотел добавить мидокалм на 3-5 дней.


Правильно.



Wormka написал(а):


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, стрезам при наличии колита можно пить, а то один из побочных эффектов лимф. колит, а спросить забыл.


Все вредно, я бы пил под прикрытием омеза.


----------



## Wormka (7 Мар 2022)

Понял. Но про Гондурас не слышал)))
А если просто диклофенак и випросал, 3 дня на ночь по 1 т мидокалма - омез не обязательно? На ЖКТ не действует?
С одной стороны таблетки вредно и не знаешь как могут повлиять на организм, но убирают симптоматику быстрее.
С другой стороны незнание и надежда, что они уберут проблему. Хотя я понимаю, что больше тут надуманного и ускорить процесс заживления можно таблетками, но может и справиться просто время и не концентрироваться на малейшей боли.
Тот же стрезам просто размажет отношение, а пока не обуздаю сам тревогу - после отмены будет также.
Дошел до клиники Епифанова, но к самому не попал.
Сказали 6 миофасцеальных массажей и все. Таблетки не надо. Хотя про свою тревожную натуру сказал с порога)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Понял. Но про Гондурас не слышал)))



Это из анекдот из советских времен.
Два чукчи сидят на берегу океана.
Один курит трубку, мечтательно смотрит вдаль.
Другой читает газету «Правда» и постоянно вздыхает, и языком цокает.
Тот, что смотрит вдаль:
- Что случилось, однако, что происходит?
- Да понимаешь, что-то в последнее время меня Гондурас беспокоит.
- А ты его не чеши, и беспокоить не будет!)




Wormka написал(а):


> А если просто диклофенак и випросал, 3 дня на ночь по 1 т мидокалма - омез не обязательно? На ЖКТ не действует?


Отлично. 



Wormka написал(а):


> С одной стороны таблетки вредно и не знаешь как могут повлиять на организм, но убирают симптоматику быстрее.
> С другой стороны незнание и надежда, что они уберут проблему. Хотя я понимаю, что больше тут надуманного и ускорить процесс заживления можно таблетками, но может и справиться просто время и не концентрироваться на малейшей боли.
> Тот же стрезам просто размажет отношение, а пока не обуздаю сам тревогу - после отмены будет также.


Хорошо. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Дошел до клиники Епифанова, но к самому не попал.


В каком городе?



Wormka написал(а):


> Сказали 6 миофасцеальных массажей и все. Таблетки не надо. Хотя про свою тревожную натуру сказал с порога)))


Хороший доктор.


----------



## Wormka (7 Мар 2022)

Про Гондурас точно))))
В Технопарк ездил в Москве.


----------



## Wormka (8 Мар 2022)

Федор Петрович, а из-за сильного воздействия возле С5-С7, как сказал массажист после мануалки образовался сильный спазм и он прорабатывал очень сильно, может тянуть в предплечье ближе к запястью?
Ждать 1-2 недели пока не уйдет воспаление?
Только тогда скорее всего отпустит?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Мар 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Ждать 1-2 недели пока не уйдет воспаление?
> Только тогда скорее всего отпустит?


Ждать, или полечить,
В том числе и массажем, но соответственно ситуации не восстановительным, а лечебным.


----------



## Wormka (9 Мар 2022)

Спасибо.
Миофасциальный массаж в таких случаях подойдет?
Теперь все же думаю доехать до клиники Епифанова, а не идти на квартиру к массажистам знакомых.
Меня все же насторожили рекомендации по поводу правки атланта.


----------



## Wormka (16 Мар 2022)

Доброй ночи, Федор Петрович.
Начал электрофорез и магнит. Стало лучше.
Продолжаю тренировки, правда тренер говорит стараться делать в максимальной амплитуде, после упражнений на пресс с отрывом поясницы, упражнения на ноги - давил платформу с ногами под 45 градусов колени ближе к плечам - обострилась поясница)))) Мне кажется в такой амплитуде таз отрывается и получается довольно травмоопасно.
Как в поговорке, Голову вытянет — хвост увязнет.
Хотел у вас узнать - врач говорит есть суставной блок в пояснице справа, в шее и грудном слева.
Говорит убирается только мануалкой. 
Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть альтернативный способ снять этот блок?
Упражнения могут помочь стабилизировать мышцы и выровнять суставчики?
Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Начал электрофорез и магнит. Стало лучше.
> Продолжаю тренировки, правда тренер говорит стараться делать в максимальной амплитуде, после упражнений на пресс с отрывом поясницы, упражнения на ноги - давил платформу с ногами под 45 градусов колени ближе к плечам - обострилась поясница)))) Мне кажется в такой амплитуде таз отрывается и получается довольно травмоопасно.


Да. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Как в поговорке, Голову вытянет — хвост увязнет.
> Хотел у вас узнать - врач говорит есть суставной блок в пояснице справа, в шее и грудном слева.
> Говорит убирается только мануалкой.


Скорее, да. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть альтернативный способ снять этот блок?


Если простой блок, то может уйти и на ЛФК. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Упражнения могут помочь стабилизировать мышцы и выровнять суставчики?


Цель неправильная.


----------



## Wormka (17 Мар 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, доброе утро.
Надо сначала убрать блоки, а потом заниматься?
Хотел как лучше с тренером, но в итоге обострилась поясница!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Мар 2022)

Цель и способы достижения - неверны.


----------



## Wormka (17 Мар 2022)

Доброй ночи.
Наверно неверно выразился.
Основная цель укрепить и чтобы особо не болело, не беспокоило и не становилось хуже.
Расслабилось там, где сжалось и напряглось после манипуляций.

Можете сориентировать как правильно?))))


----------



## Elka66 (18 Мар 2022)

ИПП не прикрывают кишечник при колите,действуют  исключительно в верхних отделах ЖКТ,желудок,двенадцаперстная.Гастро рекомендовала ребагит по одной три раза при приеме НПВС,миорелаксанты курсом пять дней не о чем,минимум пару недель на ночь.


----------



## Wormka (18 Мар 2022)

@Elka66, а если боль терпимая, миорелаксанты есть смысл принимать?
Просто все мышцы в целом в спазме наверно)))


----------



## Elka66 (18 Мар 2022)

Ну вообще он за пять дней не раскрываются,можно в минимальной дозе два мкг на ночь пить,мужу невролог с грыжей шейного отдела и головокружениями на три месяца курс расписывала,включая миорелаксанты.У вас с взк ремиссия,есть такая побочка у взк ,внекишечные проявления,характеризуется болями в суставах


----------



## Wormka (20 Мар 2022)

Доброй ночи, Федор Петрович.
Продолжаю пить стрезам. Тренировки с тренером прекратил, что-то мне показалось не похоже это на реабилитацию.
Сегодня по направлению невролога сделал МРТ. Что-то ей не понравились тесты после моего занятия с тренером.
Завтра будут результаты. Продолжает печь в пояснице. Особенно когда сидишь отдает в ягодицу. Когда спишь вроде не болит - уже радует.
Из-за блоков в шее и грудном через  день болит голова.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие правильные действия для решения проблемы?
Миофасцеальный массаж в данном случае может помочь?
Спасибо большое.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие правильные действия для решения проблемы?
> Миофасцеальный массаж в данном случае может помочь?


Давайте посмотрим МРТ.


----------



## Wormka (22 Мар 2022)

Доброй ночи, @Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович.
Сделал МРТ 3 Тл в НИИ Пирогова.
Ссылка на папку DICOM: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zuhv/tf8TVzWXS



Я не понимаю кого слушать, как правильно избавиться от симптомов.
Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться.
Стрезам пью, спокойнее, но голова болит.
Невролог по пояснице предлагает консультацию нейрохирурга, по шее говорит вам нужен мануальный терапевт. Так блоки не уйдут, а грыжи среднего размера сдавливают.
Врач физиотерапевт говорит, что парень рисковый раз пошел к мануальному терапевту и категорически против мануальной терапии. Зачем доверил спину.
Сделал 8 сеансов магнита и электрофореза - особого результата не увидел.
Ногу так же тянет - но мне кажется, что это связано больше с илиотибиальным трактом и мышцами ягодичными. Нужно правильные упражнения на 4-6 недель. Смысла в обследованиях больше не вижу - толку нет.
По шее хоть вы и говорили мачта кривая, но у меня так раньше голова не болела, а сейчас через день и напряжение сохраняется.
Вот тут я не знаю как снять этот дискомфорт.
Что мог сделать мануальный терапевт надавливая на позвонок, раздвигая большими пальцами и двигая мышцы с двух сторон от позвонка вверх, что спазмировались мышцы трапеции, шеи, платизма, малая грудная - дисбаланс вобщем.
Подобные головные боли первый раз появились, когда он так же резко лопатку вверх задрал.
Тут мысли возникают - может мышца поднимающая лопатку в спазме и дает головную боль?
Миофасциальный массаж может в таком случае помочь?
Тренер сказал давай сделаем массаж+мануалка+тренировки.
Мне кажется просто а бы кому делать мануалку доверять нельзя. Одно дело тренировки, другое трогать позвонки.
Спасибо большое.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Я не понимаю кого слушать, как правильно избавиться от симптомов.
> Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться.
> Стрезам пью, спокойнее, но голова болит.


Пройдёт. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Невролог по пояснице предлагает консультацию нейрохирурга, по шее говорит вам нужен мануальный терапевт. Так блоки не уйдут, а грыжи среднего размера сдавливают.


Грыжи если сдавливают, то корешки - тогда болит рука с выпадением силы, чувствительности и рефлексов и от этого могут спасти нейрохирурги, удалив грыжу... Такое есть?
Мануальный терапевт работает с больными мышцами и со здоровыми позвонками. Это надо - если есть больные мышцы и здоровые позвонки, которые временно не работают.



Wormka написал(а):


> Врач физиотерапевт говорит, что парень рисковый раз пошел к мануальному терапевту и категорически против мануальной терапии. Зачем доверил спину.


Спросите у терапевта просто, что он знает о физиотерапии!
Ничего. Там током бьют! И потому посылает  к врачу физиотерапевту. Теперь спросите у физиотерапевта, что он знаете про мануальную терапию?



Wormka написал(а):


> Сделал 8 сеансов магнита и электрофореза - особого результата не увидел.


Значит надо делать 15. А лучше УВТ, SIS. HIL. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Ногу так же тянет - но мне кажется, что это связано больше с илиотибиальным трактом и мышцами ягодичными. Нужно правильные упражнения на 4-6 недель. Смысла в обследованиях больше не вижу - толку нет.


МРТ новое покажите.



Wormka написал(а):


> По шее хоть вы и говорили мачта кривая, но у меня так раньше голова не болела, а сейчас через день и напряжение сохраняется.


Компенсации нет. А была...



Wormka написал(а):


> Вот тут я не знаю как снять этот дискомфорт.


ЛФК, массаж, мануальная терапия и препараты для повышения болевого порога.



Wormka написал(а):


> Что мог сделать мануальный терапевт надавливая на позвонок, раздвигая большими пальцами и двигая мышцы с двух сторон от позвонка вверх, что спазмировались мышцы трапеции, шеи, платизма, малая грудная - дисбаланс вобщем.


Ничего. Просто нарушена прежняя компенсация.



Wormka написал(а):


> Подобные головные боли первый раз появились, когда он так же резко лопатку вверх задрал.
> Тут мысли возникают - может мышца поднимающая лопатку в спазме и дает головную боль?


Одна из вант кривой мачты.



Wormka написал(а):


> Миофасциальный массаж может в таком случае помочь?


Вполне, но не один.



Wormka написал(а):


> Тренер сказал давай сделаем массаж+мануалка+тренировки.


Разумно. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Мне кажется просто а бы кому делать мануалку доверять нельзя. Одно дело тренировки, другое трогать позвонки.


Не доверяйте. Значит Вам не подходит.


----------



## Wormka (23 Мар 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, доброе утро!
Сделал МРТ https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zuhv/tf8TVzWXS
Или фотографии прикрепить?

Федор  Петрович имеет ли смысл делать Карипазим с электрофорезом?
Знакомые настаивают, что будто он уменьшает грыжу.
Я подозреваю, что грыжи сами могут немного уменьшаться при правильных условиях, а препарат снимает воспаление.
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Сделал МРТ...




Суставы и мышцы как причина боли.
Читаем: лечение хронического болевого синдрома. 
И выкладываем тут все найденное. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Федор  Петрович имеет ли смысл делать Карипазим с электрофорезом?
> Знакомые настаивают, что будто он уменьшает грыжу.
> Я подозреваю, что грыжи сами могут немного уменьшаться при правильных условиях, а препарат снимает воспаление.
> Спасибо.


Не препарат, а аппарат - гальванические токи.


----------



## Wormka (23 Мар 2022)

Федор Петрович, получается с прошлым МРТ существенных изменений нет?
Апрель прошлого года поясница: 








						Файл из Облака Mail.ru
					

Облако Mail.ru - это ваше персональное надёжное хранилище в интернете.




					cloud.mail.ru
				



Все старые грыжи на месте, отрицательной динамики нет?
Какой-то серьезной опасности не представляют.
Проблема дискомфорта, печет, спазм, тянет - суставы и мышцы?
Из того, что я почитал - при хронических болях рекомендуют СИОЗС, типа дулоксетин.
Растяжка +силовые упражнения.
В моем случае, раз я деревянный и сидячая работа, работать с тренером, делать массаж, УВТ, SIS. HIL.
Но и периодически все равно все это будет всплывать.
Совсем чтобы не тянуло, не болело уже не будет? Просто если чувствуется на 3 из 10 дискомфорт - снизить порог боли и заниматься. 
Не шататься больше по врачам, как я понимаю свое дело они уже сделали - дальше спортивные реабилитологи и личная работа?

Федор Петрович, покопался в ваших ответах другим пациентам:
*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия - НПВП, анальгетики и в т.ч. самое эффективное - локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц-миорелаксанты
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока-массаж, лимфодренаж
1.4. Физиотерапия;
1.5. Рефлексотерапия, в т.ч. самая простая домашняя-аппликатор типа Кузнецова

В моем случае противовоспалительные уже не нужны?
Массаж можно оставить, доделать физиотерапию, апликатор Кузнецова?
*А вообще к Вам на прием можно попасть, чтобы вы все на месте посмотрели, потрогали и скорректировали лечение?*
Вывели в стабильное состояние?
Может вы руками потрогаете, скажете снять пару блоков, массаж, упражнения и через пару месяцев буду как огурчик, а не буду непонятно как лечиться.
*По сути из лечения за все время.
февраль 2021*
массаж 10 сеансов, электрофорез
*март 2021*
мануальная терапия - итог жжение в промежности, ощущение инородного предмета при сидении, чувство будто шарик внутри, сидишь на копчике, онемение в стопе, пальцах, спазм в шее, онемение в 4-5 пальце левой руки
препараты типа фенибут, мебикар, витамины группы В
*ноябрь 2021*
мануальная растяжка колено к плечу всем весом - жжение в промежности ушло, сидеть нормально, отпустило голову, но перерастянулись связки, остались проблемы с лопаткой
*декабрь 2021*
мануальная терапия на грудной - на лопатку не обращаю внимания, спазм в шее, трапеции, малой грудной, головные боли, тянет слева, невролог определил мышечные блоки в грудном, шейном отделах, суставной блок в пояснице.
*январь-март 2022*
препараты *- *мидокалм 3 дня по 75 мг на ночь, трозодон, стрезам
физиотерапия - магнит и токи
Массаж по совету знакомых - на неделю ушли головные боли, но специалист перестарался, решил убрать спазм за 1 раз
Через день ОФП, периодически мази типа диклофенак, випросал, коврик Кузнецова.

С моей точки зрения нет какого-то комплексного подхода и результат не очень получается.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2022)

Даже лучше


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, покопался в ваших ответах другим пациентам:
> *1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*
> 1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия - НПВП, анальгетики и в т.ч. самое эффективное - локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
> 1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц-миорелаксанты
> ...


При обострении


Wormka написал(а):


> Массаж можно оставить, доделать физиотерапию, апликатор Кузнецова?
> *А вообще к Вам на прием можно попасть, чтобы вы все на месте посмотрели, потрогали и скорректировали лечение?*
> Вывели в стабильное состояние?
> Может вы руками потрогаете, скажете снять пару блоков, массаж, упражнения и через пару месяцев буду как огурчик, а не буду непонятно как лечиться.


Как огурчик не будете. Скорее как - желтяк- огурец переросток.



Wormka написал(а):


> *По сути из лечения за все время.
> февраль 2021*
> массаж 10 сеансов, электрофорез
> *март 2021*
> ...


Сложно ответить, если болит больше 3 месяцев, о это уже каждый случай отдельный!


----------



## Wormka (23 Мар 2022)

Но у меня поясница в принципе не болит.
Тянет ногу задняя поверхность бедра, больше по внешней стороне и икра дубеет, мышцы связки и в грудном тоже спазм.
Сам позвоночник не болит.
Спать не мешает.
Правда первые 2 месяца после мануалки лежа более менее было, а как встаешь, ходишь головная боль напряжения, как будто мышцы не туда тянут. При определенном положении в наклоне головы  - мышца как будто расслабляется и легче. Я так понимаю это и есть блок.
Если ворочаешь шею то тоже чувствуется как бы препятствие в определенных местах, раньше такого не было.
Тут лучше тоже не тянуть, а разобраться в проблеме?
Пока боюсь что-то делать только усугубляется?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Но у меня поясница в принципе не болит.
> Тянет ногу задняя поверхность бедра, больше по внешней стороне и икра дубеет, мышцы связки и в грудном тоже спазм.


Как у всех


Wormka написал(а):


> Сам позвоночник не болит.
> Спать не мешает.


Здоров


Wormka написал(а):


> Правда первые 2 месяца после мануалки лежа более менее было, а как встаешь, ходишь головная боль напряжения, как будто мышцы не туда тянут. При определенном положении в наклоне головы  - мышца как будто расслабляется и легче. Я так понимаю это и есть блок.


Не думаю. Скорее это ощущении ровности позвоночника при исправлении от старого кривого.
ЛФК


Wormka написал(а):


> Если ворочаешь шею то тоже чувствуется как бы препятствие в определенных местах, раньше такого не было.


Не двигалось и не было, теперь стало двигаться и чувствуете бывшие ограничения 


Wormka написал(а):


> Тут лучше тоже не тянуть, а разобраться в проблеме?
> Пока боюсь что-то делать только усугубляется?


ЛФК, физиотерапия, рефлексотерапия и успокоение.
Мануальную лучше не делать.
Массаж, под вопросом


----------



## Wormka (23 Мар 2022)

Ну вот в клинике Епифанова сказали никаких таблеток и миофасциальный массаж. Мануальную тоже сказали не надо.
Но принимал не сам Епифанов.
В Пирогова наоборот блок только они снимают и к нейрохирургу.
Я так понимаю он не решит всех проблем, временный эффект, потом вернется.
По сути мне бы убрать эти тянущие ощущения и головную боль, тогда лфк легче пойдет.
Когда сильно болит - делаю упражнения на таз, растяжку - на 25% меньше боль становится

Я б и у тренера сделал массаж, но он говорит я делаю по факту и мануальную использую, сказал что-то пр офасции.
ЛФК - делаю. Нейроактивацию нашел - как мышцу каждую включать, стречинг
Физиотерапию - магнит и электрофорез заканчиваю.
Успокоение - пью стрезам.
Спасибо. Через недельку может и схожу в клинику Епифанова на миофасцеальный попробовать.


----------



## Wormka (30 Мар 2022)

Здравствуйте, @Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович.
Подобрал снимки год назад и последний после тренировки с обострением.
Сейчас не проходит боль из подвздошно-крестцового сустава (печет), стянута задняя поверхность бедра и икра по внешней стороне.
Особенно больно в ноге(связки, мышцы) если присесть поднять что-то и садиться назад попой на ноги.
Вы написали массаж под вопросом.
Можете посмотреть на эти снимки? Лучше не делать?
Грыжа прорвалась или без изменений?
Заранее благодарен.


20.03.2022


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2022)

Это надо сравнить на диске.
Но даже то, что есть, как-то к боли в ноге притянуть сложно.


----------



## Wormka (30 Мар 2022)

То есть стянутая нога и икры - работать можно самому растяжки фасций, мышц....плавненько, грамотного массажиста чтоб не усугубить?
Я так понимаю у меня больше проблема со связочно-мышечным аппаратом! Грыжи постольку поскольку, есть и есть.
А печет в подвздошно крестцовой области при сидении уже может грыжа давать?
Апрель 2021








						Файл из Облака Mail.ru
					

Облако Mail.ru - это ваше персональное надёжное хранилище в интернете.




					cloud.mail.ru
				



Март 2022








						Файл из Облака Mail.ru
					

Облако Mail.ru - это ваше персональное надёжное хранилище в интернете.




					cloud.mail.ru
				



Спасибо


----------



## Wormka (31 Мар 2022)

Федор Петрович.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, по данным МРТ можно сказать о наличии сакроилеита?
Грубо говоря сам позвоночник не болит, но уже довольно давно дискомфорт, печет в крестцово-подвздошном сочленении. Когда сидишь печет и если давить в одну точку - болезненно. Пожал платформу в амплитуде  и обострилось это место, где крестец и тазовая кость заканчивается слева.


----------



## Wormka (6 Апр 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, здравствуйте.
Можно вас попросить дать пошаговые рекомендации как сначала и правильно сделать.
А то вроде дергаешься, а толку нет.
Невролог говорит сходить к нейрохирургу.
Но я хочу как-то консервативно восстановиться.
Ранее вы писали в одном из постов:
*Для того, чтобы не болело, надо выполнить три задачи:*
1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока
2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры
3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания
*Решение *
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия - НПВП, анальгетики и в т.ч. самое эффективное - локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц-миорелаксанты
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока-массаж, лимфодренаж
1.4. Физиотерапия;
1.5. Рефлексотерапия, в т.ч. самая простая домашняя-аппликатор типа Кузнецова

*Сейчас из жалоб:*
Слева также лопатку тянет, трапецию и спереди малую грудную.
Не понимаю как убрать этот дискомфорт на 3 из 10. Перетягивает то грудной отдел, то лопатку, далее по шее идет. Я не специалист, но мне кажется какой-то мышечный блок.

С ногой и крестцом чуть лучше.
Но присесть на корточки и попой назад на ноги сесть тоже проблематично. Связки или мышцы перетянуты они и болят при таких движениях. Непонятно просто мазать мазями и покой, массаж или тихонько растягивать, шариком и бутылкой прокатываю не помогает.
При сидении на 3-4 балла печет точечно в ягодице и в районе поясницы.
Ходить, спать особо не мешает.

Хочется начать тренировки - но эти симптомы мешают и непонятно можно ли уже.

Из лечения  - стрезам остался.
Шариком прокатываю места болезненные, легкие упражнения без боли, 7-10 тыс шагов в день.

Можно ли эти тяжи и стягивания попробовать убрать  FDM терапией?
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия - НПВП, анальгетики и в т.ч. самое эффективное - локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов) - *сейчас мне уже не нужно раз сильной боли нет и соэ - 2?*
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц-миорелаксанты - *мидокалм еще раз попробовать или он натяжения мышц и связок не уберет - лучше массажем убрать скованность и зажатость? Упражнения не знаю какие правильные?*
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока-массаж, лимфодренаж - *FDM может подойти, пассивная активация, работа с тригерными точками ии просто медицинский попробовать?*
1.4. Физиотерапия; - *были токи и магнит, но тренировка с тренером все усугубила.*
1.5. Рефлексотерапия, в т.ч. самая простая домашняя-аппликатор типа Кузнецова - Випросал мажу пару раз в день на ногу и поясницу и 1 раз перед сном начал аппликатор прикладывать.

*А вот дальше вы написали мануальную терапию мне не делать. Здесь только ЛФК пока не успокоюсь и не перегружать позвоночник - просто больше двигаться?*
2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры
2.1 Увеличение подвижности выше и ниже места поражения:
2.1.1 Мануальная терапия и постизометрическая релаксация выше и ниже места поражения и на больных мышцах
2.1.2 Физические упражнения на восстановление подвижности выше и ниже места поражения и на больных мышцах
2.1.3 Вытяжение позвоночника, в т.ч. и использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;
2.2 Уменьшение подвижности в месте поражения:
2.2.1 Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
2.2.2 Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
2.2.2 Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов;
2.2.4 Физические упражнения на становление стереотипа движений с неиспользованием места поражения.

Большое спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Можно вас попросить дать пошаговые рекомендации как сначала и правильно сделать.
> А то вроде дергаешься, а толку нет.
> Невролог говорит сходить к нейрохирургу.
> Но я хочу как-то консервативно восстановиться.
> ...


Сделать дома сами (ЛФК, аппликатор, медикаменты) или вместе с медициной (физиотерапия, массаж, мануальная терапия, ЛФК). 



Wormka написал(а):


> С ногой и крестцом чуть лучше.
> Но присесть на корточки и попой назад на ноги сесть тоже проблематично. Связки или мышцы перетянуты они и болят при таких движениях. Непонятно просто мазать мазями и покой, массаж или тихонько растягивать, шариком и бутылкой прокатываю не помогает.


Массаж, мази и растягивать, если это не костная патология.



Wormka написал(а):


> При сидении на 3-4 балла печет точечно в ягодице и в районе поясницы.


Правильно сидеть по времени и по посадке.
Рефлексотерапия, ЛФК, массаж, лекарства. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Ходить, спать особо не мешает.


Это счастье. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Хочется начать тренировки - но эти симптомы мешают и непонятно можно ли уже.


Чтобы начать тренировки, надо пройти лечебный и восстановительный уровень.



Wormka написал(а):


> Из лечения  - стрезам остался.
> Шариком прокатываю места болезненные, легкие упражнения без боли, 7-10 тыс шагов в день.
> 
> Можно ли эти тяжи и стягивания попробовать убрать  FDM терапией?


Можно попробовать. 



Wormka написал(а):


> 1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия - НПВП, анальгетики и в т.ч. самое эффективное - локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов) - *сейчас мне уже не нужно раз сильной боли нет и соэ - 2?*


Пожалуй, нет. 



Wormka написал(а):


> 1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц-миорелаксанты - *мидокалм еще раз попробовать или он натяжения мышц и связок не уберет - лучше массажем убрать скованность и зажатость? Упражнения не знаю какие правильные?*


Так все и надо, и сразу.



Wormka написал(а):


> 1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока-массаж, лимфодренаж - *FDM может подойти, пассивная активация, работа с тригерными точками ии просто медицинский попробовать?*


*Именно пробовать. Преимущества методика имеет тогда, когда в руках человека, ею владеющего и понимающего цели и задачи.*



Wormka написал(а):


> 1.4. Физиотерапия; - *были токи и магнит, но тренировка с тренером все усугубила.*


А спросили, какая у него была цель тренировок, понимает, что надо, чтобы в больном месте не было движения?



Wormka написал(а):


> 1.5. Рефлексотерапия, в т.ч. самая простая домашняя-аппликатор типа Кузнецова - Випросал мажу пару раз в день на ногу и поясницу и 1 раз перед сном начал аппликатор прикладывать.


Можно и три раза в день. 



Wormka написал(а):


> *А вот дальше вы написали мануальную терапию мне не делать.*


Не надо на больном месте. 



Wormka написал(а):


> * Здесь только ЛФК пока не успокоюсь и не перегружать позвоночник - просто больше двигаться?*


Не верно. Движение всегда хорошо, но так человек лечился все миллионы лет своего развития, но раз есть медицина, то лучше если это будет лечебное движение - ЛФК лечебное, восстановительное, тренировочные. 



Wormka написал(а):


> 2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры
> 2.1 Увеличение подвижности выше и ниже места поражения:
> 2.1.1 Мануальная терапия и постизометрическая релаксация выше и ниже места поражения и на больных мышцах
> 2.1.2 Физические упражнения на восстановление подвижности выше и ниже места поражения и на больных мышцах
> ...


----------



## Wormka (7 Апр 2022)

Спасибо, Федор Петрович.
Буду пробовать.


----------



## Wormka (19 Апр 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, добрый день.
Сейчас сделал массаж в клинике Епифанова, ногу немного отпустило, но как я понял сейчас не острый период - можно переходить на правильные упражнения, которые у вас на сайте указаны.
Но у меня опять обострилась проблема с жжением в промежности.
Помните я рассказывал вам про жжение в промежности более 8 месяцев после мануальной терапии. Специалист продавливал крестец, точки вокруг ануса, живот. Были болезненные ощущения вокруг ануса, ощущение инородного тела, больно сидеть, в основании полового члена пекло, жгло на уровне мошонки.
Сейчас на выходных после длительного полового контакта опять появилась эта проблема. Как будто спазмировались мышцы тазового дна, опять печет, жжет когда сидишь в мошонке в основании полового члена, тянет над лобком.
Если лежать, ходить особо не чувствуется, больше жжение проявляется в положении сидя.
Что можно с этим сделать?
Я покопался, посмотрел что может так печь — предположил, что с того раза зажало половой нерв. Пудендальная невралгия.

По поводу лопатки.
Массаж сделали 2 раза особо не почувствовал.
Я так понимаю упор делается на ромбовидную, поднимающую лопатку, подключичную, зубчатую и малую грудную мышцы?
Массажист сказал, что лопатка приподнята вверх.
Это могло произойти после тракции мануального терапевта лопаткой вверх?
После этого и пошли все зажимы вверх до головы, глаза.
Тут получается нужно прорабатывать мышцы антагонисты, которые потянут ее вниз?
Получается малая грудная и поднимающая лопатку укорочены, а ромбовидная и зубчатая ослаблены, поэтому лопатка не на месте и возникает боль под лопаткой, шее, как будто реберная невралгия?
Я правильно понимаю?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Сейчас сделал массаж в клинике Епифанова, ногу немного отпустило, но как я понял сейчас не острый период - можно переходить на правильные упражнения, которые у вас на сайте указаны.
> Но у меня опять обострилась проблема с жжением в промежности.
> Помните я рассказывал вам про жжение в промежности более 8 месяцев после мануальной терапии. Специалист продавливал крестец, точки вокруг ануса, живот. Были болезненные ощущения вокруг ануса, ощущение инородного тела, больно сидеть, в основании полового члена пекло, жгло на уровне мошонки.
> Сейчас на выходных после длительного полового контакта опять появилась эта проблема. Как будто спазмировались мышцы тазового дна, опять печет, жжет когда сидишь в мошонке в основании полового члена, тянет над лобком.
> ...


Либо лечим причину, либо лечим жжение. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Я покопался, посмотрел что может так печь — предположил, что с того раза зажало половой нерв. Пудендальная невралгия


Скорее всего.



Wormka написал(а):


> По поводу лопатки.
> Массаж сделали 2 раза особо не почувствовал.
> Я так понимаю упор делается на ромбовидную, поднимающую лопатку, подключичную, зубчатую и малую грудную мышцы?
> Массажист сказал, что лопатка приподнята вверх.
> ...


Ничего не может. Скорее нервозность. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Тут получается нужно прорабатывать мышцы антагонисты, которые потянут ее вниз?
> Получается малая грудная и поднимающая лопатку укорочены, а ромбовидная и зубчатая ослаблены, поэтому лопатка не на месте и возникает боль под лопаткой, шее, как будто реберная невралгия?
> Я правильно понимаю?


Как вариант можно.


----------



## Wormka (19 Апр 2022)

Лопатка еще терпимо.
А что делать с СХТБ, пудендальной невралгией?
Это лечится?
Мануальная терапия в этом случае? Упражнения?
Мидокалм поможет мышцы расслабить?
Все же не было до мануальной терапии этой проблемы и невролог сказала ничего вам не могли навредить, а теперь это жжение возвращается!
Вы с таким сталкивались?
Могли просто мышцы брюшины и таза спазмироваться - теперь дают боль?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Лопатка еще терпимо.
> А что делать с СХТБ, пудендальной невралгией?
> Это лечится?


Лечиться. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Мануальная терапия в этом случае? Упражнения?
> Мидокалм поможет мышцы расслабить?


Все надо.
Наберите в поиске лечение  ХТБ. 
Там будет список из 10-12 позиций.
Попробуем разобрать. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Все же не было до мануальной терапии этой проблемы и невролог сказала ничего вам не могли навредить, а теперь это жжение возвращается!


Нечем, нечем навредить. Мануальная терапия может только устранить временное ограничение подвижности и расслабить спазмированные мышцы. 
В ней нет приемов для спазмирования мышц.

Вы газанули на дороге и поймали яму, которую до Вас поймали еще с сотню машин, и они уже уехали, а Вы пробили шину.
Кто виноват, что именно у Вас она лопнула?
Яма?
Водитель?
Особенности машины? 


Wormka написал(а):


> Вы с таким сталкивались?


Да.



Wormka написал(а):


> Могли просто мышцы брюшины и таза спазмироваться - теперь дают боль?


Могли, но от чего?


----------



## Wormka (20 Апр 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Могли просто мышцы брюшины и таза спазмироваться - теперь дают боль?


Могли, но от чего?
Выходные получились не совсем стандартные. Длительный секс (около 1.5 часов) в неудобной позе на одном боку, еще и не совсем стандартно, упираясь пч.
Как вариант и нерв передавиться мог и мышцы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Выходные получились не совсем стандартные. Длительный секс (около 1.5 часов) в неудобной позе на одном боку, еще и не совсем стандартно, упираясь пч.


Тогда и думать не надо.


----------



## Wormka (20 Апр 2022)

А делать в таком случае что нужно? 
Время....или миорелаксанты для расслабления?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2022)

Пишем с поиске - лечение ХТБ. 
Находим самый большой список методов и процедур и выставляем тут.
И начинаем разбирать каждый метод, искать то, что Вы можете делать сами.


----------



## Wormka (20 Апр 2022)

*Покопался - смущает, что прогноз неблагоприятный. По сути с этим жжением я уже год, как раз с марта месяца.*​*Прогноз при синдроме хронической тазовой боли зависит от того, будет ли найдена причина, которая его вызвала, и как быстро начнётся лечение. Если вовремя не обратиться к врачу, процесс станет хроническим.*​Лечение​Для лечения целесообразно использовать три типа лекарств:

Миорелаксанты.
Анальгетики.
Противосудорожные средства.


На начальном этапе боль могут снять обычные безрецептурные анальгетики (парацетамол, ибупрофен, аспирин или напроксен). При их неудовлетворительном эффекте назначаются дополнительные методы лечения и рецептурные препараты.
По возможности, настоятельно рекомендуется избегать использования барбитуратов и агонистов опиатных рецепторов. Также не рекомендуется длительный прием и чрезмерное употребление симптоматических анальгетиков из-за риска развития зависимости и передозировки.
Тизанидин, будучи миорелаксантом центрального действия, может повлиять на процессы торможения в ЦНС, тем самым обеспечив анальгезирующий эффект. Важно знать, что терапия с помощью тизанидина не является стандартом лечения ХТБ.
Амитриптилин (Элавил) и нортриптилин (Памелор) являются трициклическими антидепрессантами (ТЦА) и наиболее часто используются для лечения хронической боли.
Также часто назначаются селективные ингибиторы обратного захвата серотонина (СИОЗС): флуоксетин (Прозак), пароксетин (Паксил) и сертралин (Золофт). Могут быть использованы и другие антидепрессанты: доксепин, дезипрамин, протриптилин и буспирон.
Неинвазивная или консервативная терапия​Физическая терапия
Лечение включает:

беседу с пациентом о механизме боли;
коррекцию биомеханики движений, положения тела или деятельности пациента;
внутренняя мануальная терапия для облегчения здорового мышечного сокращения и расслабления (если применимо).
При лечении используются упражнения, расслабляющие напряженный половой нерв и обеспечивают временное облегчение боли:

Мостик с широко расставленными ногами.
Махи ногами назад в положении стоя.
Отведение и разгибание ног в положении лёжа на боку.
Разгибание ног в коленно-кистевом положении.
Поза кобры.
Прогибы спины.
Инвазивное лечение​Данные вмешательства выполняются опытными врачами:

Хирургическое освобождение защемленного полового нерва (в некоторых случаях после операции пациенты могут испытывать боль, и для восстановления им потребуется помощь физического терапевта).
Ботокс/инъекции ботулотоксина (тип А).
Импульсная высокочастотная стимуляция полового нерва, корешков крестцового нерва или крестцово-подвздошного сочленения.
Инъекции кортизона.
Инъекции плазмы, обогащенной тромбоцитами (PRP).
Инъекции гиалуроновой кислоты.
Нейромодуляция с использованием имплантированных электродов.
*При миофасциальном синдроме,* в том числе грушевидной мышцы, эффективны следующие методы:

_Физиотерапия_: поверхностные тепловые процедуры, лазеротерапия, ультразвуковая терапия на зоны локальной боли, ударно-волновая терапия (УВТ)
_Инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов, ботулотоксина_ в область триггерных точек.
_Пассивное растяжение мышцы_ и распыление хладагента в области триггерных точек и зонах отражённой боли.
_Поверхностное нанесение гелей и мазей:_ противовоспалительных гелей и анестетиков.
_Ишемическая компрессия триггерной точки._ Нужно надавить на триггерную точку кончиками пальцев, удерживать 60–90 секунд и постепенно увеличивать силу давления. Это помогает снизить мышечное напряжение и уменьшить боль.
_Иглорефлексотерапия, метод сухой иглы_. При методе сухой иглы в триггерные точки вводят тонкую иглу. Это позволяет улучшить микроциркуляцию, снять спазм и боль.
_Чрескожная нейростимуляция._ При этом методе хроническую боль уменьшают с помощью воздействия электрического тока.
_Постизометрическая релаксация._ Это расслабление мышц после их волевого напряжения
_Упражнения на растяжение мышц_, расслабляющий массаж, массаж простаты ректальный, самостоятельный массаж мышц промежности теннисным мячом или другими массажными приспособлениями.
_Психологические методики воздействия_, гипноз и нейролингвистическое программирование (НЛП) могут быть хорошими дополнительными методами терапии, если к стойкому синдрому тазовой боли присоединяются расстройства психики.
Хирургические методы лечения​
_Лапароскопическое иссечение сакроспинальной связки и рассечение канала Алкока _— при сдавлении полового нерва.
_Радикальная простатэктомия_ (удаление простаты вместе с капсулой и семенными пузырьками) — если боль в простате не удаётся уменьшить и есть дополнительные показания, например злокачественные новообразования.
_Частичное и полное удаление мочевого пузыря _— если невозможно купировать боль в мочевом пузыре и есть опухолевые процессы.
По вашему опыту лечения таких случаев, спустя год можно убрать эту проблему?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2022)

Отлично.


Wormka написал(а):


> Покопался - смущает, что прогноз неблагоприятный. По сути с этим жжением я уже год, как раз с марта месяца.​


Если уже год, то хроническая форма вполне возможна.



Wormka написал(а):


> *Прогноз* при синдроме хронической тазовой боли зависит от того, будет ли найдена причина, которая его вызвала, и как быстро начнётся лечение. Если вовремя не обратиться к врачу, процесс станет хроническим.​


Так надо поискать.



Wormka написал(а):


> Лечение​Для лечения целесообразно использовать три типа лекарств:
> 
> Миорелаксанты.



На начальном этапе боль могут снять обычные безрецептурные анальгетики (парацетамол, ибупрофен, аспирин или напроксен). При их неудовлетворительном эффекте назначаются дополнительные методы лечения и рецептурные препараты.
Тизанидин, будучи миорелаксантом центрального действия, может повлиять на процессы торможения в ЦНС, тем самым обеспечив анальгезирующий эффект. Важно знать, что терапия с помощью тизанидина не является стандартом лечения ХТБ.
Прошли курс лечения месяца на 2 приема?



Wormka написал(а):


> Анальгетики.



По возможности, настоятельно рекомендуется избегать использования барбитуратов и агонистов опиатных рецепторов. Также не рекомендуется длительный прием и чрезмерное употребление симптоматических анальгетиков из-за риска развития зависимости и передозировки.
Режим анальгетиков думаю уже исчерпан, тем не менее интересно, есть ли эффект от 2-3 дневного приема  анальгетиков типа Ксефокама.



Wormka написал(а):


> Противосудорожные средства.


Прием такой группы на несколько месяцев был?
Эффект есть?

Не обозначена группа антидепрессантов в списке, он она есть в перечислении препаратов:


Wormka написал(а):


> Амитриптилин (Элавил) и нортриптилин (Памелор) являются трициклическими антидепрессантами (ТЦА) и наиболее часто используются для лечения хронической боли.
> Также часто назначаются селективные ингибиторы обратного захвата серотонина (СИОЗС): флуоксетин (Прозак), пароксетин (Паксил) и сертралин (Золофт). Могут быть использованы и другие антидепрессанты: доксепин, дезипрамин, протриптилин и буспирон.


Прием такой группы на несколько месяцев был?
Эффект есть?

Сочетанный прием группы противосудорожных+антидепрессантов на несколько месяцев был?
Эффект есть?

Неинвазивная или консервативная терапия.



Wormka написал(а):


> Физическая терапия
> Лечение включает:
> 
> беседу с пациентом о механизме боли;
> ...


Прекрасно описано и даже есть упражнения.
Не со всеми согласен, но на это у нас есть специальный инструктор лечебной физкультуры, но тренировки - обязательно:



Wormka написал(а):


> При лечении используются упражнения, расслабляющие напряженный половой нерв и обеспечивают временное облегчение боли:
> 
> Мостик с широко расставленными ногами.
> Махи ногами назад в положении стоя.
> ...


Не описана группа физиотерапия:
- высокоинтенсивная магнитоимпульсная терапия
- высокоинтенсивная лазеротерапия
- ударно-волновая терапия



Wormka написал(а):


> Инвазивное лечение​


Думаю про это пока не говорим.



Wormka написал(а):


> Данные вмешательства выполняются опытными врачами:
> 
> Хирургическое освобождение защемленного полового нерва (в некоторых случаях после операции пациенты могут испытывать боль, и для восстановления им потребуется помощь физического терапевта).
> Ботокс/инъекции ботулотоксина (тип А).
> ...


Да.


----------



## Wormka (20 Апр 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, доброй ночи.
Препараты особо не принимал. Анальгетики тоже. Обычно все терплю.
3 дня до этого пил мидокалм.
Из успокоительных фенибут, адаптол, триттико, стрезам - толку нет.
Сегодня сходил к специалисту выпросил дулоксетин.
Заодно посетил уролога - тут вопрос. Сказал почему его коллеги не выписали антибиотики, почти год так хожу. На основании анализов прошлого года написал пить антибиотики. Сомнительно тоже.
Был у 2 в прошлом году сказали не нужно антибиотики при Klebsiella pneumoniae. Непонятно кого слушать. Половина говорит убирать, половина нет.
Не знаю на сколько по вашей части. Может ли это быть причиной жжения.
Год назад делал трузи и анализы сдавал.
Микробиологическое (культуральное) исследование эякулята Klebsiella pneumoniae 10*6
ТРУЗИ
Суммарный объем предстательной железы: 32,1 см3 Структура центральной зоны: умереренно диффузно-неоднородная. Визуализируются гиперэхогенные включения (кальцинаты и фиброзные включения) размером по 1-2мм в периуретральной зоне и в виде скоплений по хирургической капсуле слева размером до 8мм
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: УЗ-признаки умеренных диффузных изменений паренхимы предстательной железы по типу хронического простатита, незначительной дилатации парапростатического венозного сплетения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, доброй ночи.
> Препараты особо не принимал. Анальгетики тоже. Обычно все терплю.


Так и дальше надо. Если терпится. Значит, не так все плохо.



Wormka написал(а):


> 3 дня до этого пил мидокалм.


Надо дней 20.



Wormka написал(а):


> Из успокоительных фенибут, адаптол, триттико, стрезам - толку нет.
> Сегодня сходил к специалисту выпросил дулоксетин.


Посмотрим, их много, все равно подберете нужный.



Wormka написал(а):


> Заодно посетил уролога - тут вопрос. Сказал почему его коллеги не выписали антибиотики, почти год так хожу. На основании анализов прошлого года написал пить антибиотики. Сомнительно тоже.


Ему решать.



Wormka написал(а):


> Был у 2 в прошлом году сказали не нужно антибиотики при Klebsiella pneumoniae. Непонятно кого слушать. Половина говорит убирать, половина нет.


Кому больше верите или как проба.



Wormka написал(а):


> Не знаю на сколько по вашей части. Может ли это быть причиной жжения.


Скорее нет.



Wormka написал(а):


> Год назад делал трузи и анализы сдавал.
> Микробиологическое (культуральное) исследование эякулята Klebsiella pneumoniae 10*6
> ТРУЗИ
> Суммарный объем предстательной железы: 32,1 см3 Структура центральной зоны: умереренно диффузно-неоднородная. Визуализируются гиперэхогенные включения (кальцинаты и фиброзные включения) размером по 1-2мм в периуретральной зоне и в виде скоплений по хирургической капсуле слева размером до 8мм
> ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: УЗ-признаки умеренных диффузных изменений паренхимы предстательной железы по типу хронического простатита, незначительной дилатации парапростатического венозного сплетения.


Как у всех мужиков, кто думает о себе, а не о женщинах!
(Шучу!)


----------



## Wormka (21 Апр 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, ну мидокалм пил после массажа, специалист перестарался. Шею надергал.
Сейчас после массажа в клинике Епифанова, работой с ягодицей немного воспалился седалищный, но это ерунда.
С простатой я так понимаю тоже ничего страшного....боль, жжение не дают.
Гасим тревогу, сверхчувствительную сигнализацию?
Иду покупать дулоксетин.
Больше возникает тревога от непонимания и катастрофизация, что заработал болячку и все конец света))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> ... возникает тревога от непонимания и катастрофизация, что заработал болячку и все конец света))))


Не понимаю, зачем сидеть на этом форуме 11 страниц, если можно получить все разъяснения в клинике, в которой лечитесь.


----------



## Wormka (22 Апр 2022)

Не совсем все так.
В клинике делаю то, что можно бесплатно.
Там не проходит.
Первый массаж я делал на дому по совету знакомых.
Там переборщили, мы с вами обсудили, что лучше физио - сделал токи и магнит - разницы не почувствовал от слова совсем.
Мази и кузнецова с лфк продолжал.
Но после занятия с тренером долго нога не проходила и сейчас еще не нормальная и в крестце в одной точке печет и никак не уходит.
Был на сборе врачей клиники Епифанова показал МРТ - резорбция не подходит, сказали только массаж.
Посмотрел видео Епифанова, где они рассказывают о своих специалистах, решил уж лучше в клинике, которые только позвоночником занимаются и ближе, чем у частников.
Но по сути симптомы так и остались.
Трапеция и шея легче на много - но лопатку так и не могу привести в норму. Наверно  упор надо сделать на специальные упражнения мобилизации и месяц целенаправленно делать.
Точка в крестце не проходит, лежа на спине тянешь ногу к себе - так и печет, тянет потом в одном и том же месте.
Нога по задней поверхности - динамика положительная, продолжаю тянуться. Хамстринги сокращены и икра так же.
Жжение в промежноси тоже причина непонятна, то ли камушек, то ли клебсиелла, то ли после мануалки, то ли голова сфокусировалась....
Слушаю ваши советы - надо пробовать.
Вы сказали про мою сигнализацию - прорабатываю и эту тему.
Вот сейчас психолог + психотерапевт = дулоксетин.
Но может я ставлю не правильные цели - чтоб совсем не болело.
Может этого не реально добиться.
А так на 3 из 10 по ощущениям терпимо.
Без нагрузки более менее.

Когда у одного невролога тебе предлагают краниосакральные услуги вне клиники - поправить кости черепа, то я ушел к другому.
Второй проверил рефлексы, поводил палочкой по ноге, руке, постучал по коленке - отпустил и сказал говорите себе я здоров, плюс когда я сказал, что мануальщик как-то на ощупь определяет смещения, сказала, а как вы думали мы без мрт все определяли. Тоже сомнительно.
В Пирогова только стандартное лечение назначили - половину пропил, стрезам. Так как боль не сильная, хроническая, терпимая, то НПВС не стал и мидокалм только после массажа, так как синяки вдоль позвоночника и на шее были.


----------



## Wormka (2 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте, Федор Петрович.
С праздниками вас.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть смысл совмещать дулоксетин + мидокалм? Можно так делать?
Жжение в промежности появляется даже после того, как с детьми мяч попинаю, пожать ногами платформу, секса.
Уролог сказал это не к нему.
Подсмотрел упражнение, вроде как "массирует" позвоночник. На прямых руках о скамейку проваливался лопатками вниз, голову опустив вниз. Ощущение было как будто мышцы валиками перекатываются между лопатками болезненно. Стянуло трапецию, шею))))
На сколько безопасно такое упражнение?
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Май 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть смысл совмещать дулоксетин + мидокалм? Можно так делать?


Можно. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Жжение в промежности появляется даже после того, как с детьми мяч попинаю, пожать ногами платформу, секса.
> Уролог сказал это не к нему.


Скорее, да. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Подсмотрел упражнение, вроде как "массирует" позвоночник. На прямых руках о скамейку проваливался лопатками вниз, голову опустив вниз. Ощущение было как будто мышцы валиками перекатываются между лопатками болезненно. Стянуло трапецию, шею))))
> На сколько безопасно такое упражнение?


Важно как делать. Если понемногу и не часто, то все будет хорошо. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Спасибо.


----------



## Wormka (4 Май 2022)

Здравствуйте, @Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович.
Обошел всех специалистов: невролог, уролог. гастроэнтеролог, проктолог.
Один отправляет к другому.
Уролог сказал по его части вопросов нет.
Проктолог сказал мелкие полипы жжение давать не будут.
Гастроэнтеролог - тоже не по его части.
Невролог сказал наш мануальный терапевт навредить не мог и отпустил с миром))))
Чисто теоретически я могу предположить, что это пудендальная невралгия, потому что печет, легкое жжение в положении сидя, при нагрузке, отдает в половой член и мошонку при эякуляции.
Так первый раз дискомфорт появился после катания на велосипеде, а резко ухудшилось после мануалки.
Пью стрезам+дулоксетин. Эффекта ждать не раньше чем через 2 месяца?
Как вариант можно попробовать электростимуляцию в эту область?
От УВТ вреда не будет, если есть кальцинаты?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Обошел всех специалистов: невролог, уролог. гастроэнтеролог, проктолог.
> Один отправляет к другому.
> Уролог сказал по его части вопросов нет.
> Проктолог сказал мелкие полипы жжение давать не будут.
> ...


Вполне.



Wormka написал(а):


> Так первый раз дискомфорт появился после катания на велосипеде, а резко ухудшилось после мануалки.
> Пью стрезам+дулоксетин. Эффекта ждать не раньше чем через 2 месяца?


Бывает и раньше.



Wormka написал(а):


> Как вариант можно попробовать электростимуляцию в эту область?


Можно. 



Wormka написал(а):


> От УВТ вреда не будет, если есть кальцинаты?


Не будет.


----------



## Wormka (5 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, благодарю.
В общем не отчаиваться, как любой зажим нерва может отпустить?
Надо найти причину и устранить ее.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Май 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> В общем не отчаиваться, как любой зажим нерва может отпустить?
> Надо найти причину и устранить ее.


! Точно!


----------



## Wormka (20 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый вечер.
Сегодня был на ЭНМГ полового нерва.
Не получилось сделать, сигнал не прошел. Делали с датчиком на пальце.
Сказали попробуем через неделю.
Судя по клинике тот, кто делал сказал, что похоже на пудендальную невралгию, раз кровоток по артерии нарушен.
Дулоксетин пока пью.
Что сейчас можно сделать?
Сразу на блокаду нерва переходить пока рано? Какие последствия вообще от блокад в это место?
Спасибо.


----------



## Wormka (27 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, сходил повторно на ЭНМГ. Все же подтвердилось повреждение нерва. Получается специалист каким-то образом смог до него достать, раз были все симптомы. Сидеть не мог, жжение.


----------



## Wormka (27 Май 2022)

Прикладываю результат обследования.
Все же думаю пора отстать от МТ, предполагаю, что повреждение случилось в июле 2020 года, когда катался на велосипеде.
Думаю это более вероятно, чем давление мануальщика.
При таком длительном сроке возможно восстановить нерв?
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> ... Все же подтвердилось повреждение нерва. Получается специалист каким-то образом смог до него достать, раз были все симптомы. Сидеть не мог, жжение.


Достать невозможно.
И придавлено не давлением руками, а напряженными мышцами и связками.


----------



## Wormka (27 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, когда есть инструментальное подтверждение, что бы вы порекомендовали?
Какой прогноз?
Избавиться можно?

Про велосипед теперь можно забыть, как я понимаю....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, когда есть инструментальное подтверждение, что бы вы порекомендовали?


Наличие изменений не повод, есть вариант, когда небольшая разница слева и справа не воспринимается большинством людей, но ярко переживается некоторыми.
Теперь нужен осмотр врача и постановка диагноза.
И назначение лечения.
Местного (от физиотерапии до блокад)
Общего (лечение хронического болевого синдрома в котором отдается преимущество либо антиконвульсантам - либо антидепрессантам. Назначаются оба, но какого больше. И чем тревожнее человек, тем больше антидепрессантов. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Какой прогноз?


Прогноз всегда положительный.



Wormka написал(а):


> Избавиться можно?


В большинстве случаев. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Про велосипед теперь можно забыть, как я понимаю....


Почему?


----------



## Wormka (27 Май 2022)

Как вы это делаете))))
Всегда вселяете оптимизм)))
Благодарю.



Wormka написал(а):


> Про велосипед теперь можно забыть, как я понимаю....


Почему?
Ну опасность снова передавить нерв связками и мышцами!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> ... опасность снова передавить нерв связками и мышцами!


Сидение потолще и вперед!


----------



## Wormka (27 Май 2022)

По сути это нерв пережатый мышцами и связками? Это не заболевание, когда оболочка нерва нарушена? Постепенно восстанавливается нерв?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Май 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> По сути это нерв пережатый мышцами и связками? Это не заболевание, когда оболочка нерва нарушена? Постепенно восстанавливается нерв?


Если сдавление устранить, то да.


----------



## Wormka (28 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, что-то я уже совсем не удивлюсь, если это будет хроническая воспалительная демиелинизирующая полинейропатия.
Под ребрами практически периодически постоянно слева дискомфорт, печет, каждый раз думаешь на сердце, лопатка, промежность, голова слева отдает в глаз....
Пойду сегодня тогда за диагнозом и таблетками)))
Надеюсь все поправимо.
От трентала почему-то голова болит уже 5 день и напряжение слева, либо не от него, а от спазмированных мышц трапеции.
Но после 400 мг в первый день пошел спазм по левой стороне.
Спасибо вам большое.


----------



## tankist (28 Май 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сидение потолще и вперед!


У современных горных велосипедов сиденье такое, что сидишь как на заборе. Мое мнение такое: для простого катания подходит только прогулочный многоскоростной  велосипед с широким седалищем. Собственно, такой я и купил 😁


----------



## Wormka (28 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, здравствуйте.
Вернулся от невролога.
Сказали, что я счастливчик, за 10 лет практики я первый такой пациент с этим диагнозом.
Тот кто делал ЭНМГ, сказал такие пациенты с этим диагнозом подтверждаются 1 чел в год.
Расстроило немного конечно.
Получил все же рецепт на дулоксетин 60 мг.
Выписали:
Трентал 400 мг
Тиоктовая кислота
Ипидакрин
Нейромидин.
Шансы на выздоровление без последствий есть?
Я так понял редкая болячка, судя по статистике((((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Май 2022)

Редкая.
Но есть.
И шанс есть
Мы в таких случаях добавляем физиотерапию и занятия с инструктором.


----------



## Wormka (29 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо.
К Вам в Балашиху я вряд ли буду успевать.
Только по выходным если.
Но препараты эти рабочие?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Май 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Препараты эти рабочие?


Рабочие.
В Люберцы. 
По субботам вполне, но инструктор нужен специальный. 
Демин Вадим Анатольевич​








						Медицинский центр "Лечение и Диагностика"
					

Медицинский центр "Лечение и Диагностика", Позвоночник и суставы, диабет, сосудистая патология, реабилитация, ЛФК, массаж, стоматология.




					mcledi.ru


----------



## Wormka (30 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, благодарю.


----------



## Wormka (31 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, что-то я запаниковал.
Покопался в интернете на эту тематику, почитал мнения спецов в инстаграмм док. медицины - больше посеял страха и неразберихи внутри себя.
Одни пишут, что эти препараты не помогут, другие про блокады рассказывают, единого решения как всегда нет.
Можете подсказать, есть смысл пропить назначенные препараты? Не пустая трата времени с этими препаратами или еще в Сеченова обратиться, а то врач получается и не лечил с такой проблемой.
Как лучше поступить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июн 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> ...есть смысл пропить назначенные препараты? Не пустая трата времени с этими препаратами или еще в Сеченова обратиться, а то врач получается и не лечил с такой проблемой.
> Как лучше поступить?


Чем лучше врач!
Тем лучше!
А пока будете искать, принимайте назначенное!


----------



## Wormka (2 Июн 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, понял Вас.
С чего-то нужно начинать.
Еще бы понять какой врач лучше)))
В инстаграмм посоветовали Жетишев Рустам Рашидович.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июн 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, понял Вас.
> С чего-то нужно начинать.


С выполнения назначенного врачами. 



Wormka написал(а):


> Еще бы понять какой врач лучше)))


Тот, которому верите. 



Wormka написал(а):


> В инстаграмм посоветовали Жетишев Рустам Рашидович.


В Казахстане?


----------



## Wormka (3 Июн 2022)

Доброе утро.
Там, где проводили процедуру рекомендовали еще обратиться в Клинику лечения боли, Сеченова.
В Сеченова написал, отправил результат исследования:
"Если вторичная патология малого таза исключена (предпочтительно, по МРТ с контрастированием), то да, в клинике проводят лечение подобной проблемы. Вам следует записаться на прием к нейрохирургам с целью консультации и решения вопроса о проведении диагностической блокады под узи-контролем и дальнейшей РЧД.
С учетом описанного характера боли, Вам показаны антиконвульсанты — габапентин, прегабалин".
Сразу блокаду пока не хочу.
Попробую с назначения врача месяц попринимать Трентал 400 мг, Тиоктовая кислота, Ипидакрин и Нейромидин.
Хотя вы тоже говорите антиконвульсанты нужно принимать с антидепрессантами. 
Антиконвульсанты и антидепрессанты именно лечат нерв или просто купируют ощущение дискомфорта и боли?
Жетишев Рустам Рашидович принимает в Москве док дети.
Так можно обойти всех врачей, отдать деньги и остаться со своей проблемой.
Начну, что невролог прописал, через месяц будет видно.
Спасибо большое.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2022)

Тут Вам решать.


----------



## Wormka (3 Июн 2022)

Федор Петрович, вам я доверяю.
Вы бы что посоветовали? (Чтобы не тратить время)
Через месяц еще иголки будут.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2022)

Блокаду, иголки, лекарства, физиотерапию SIS, УВТ и HIL, специальное ЛФК.
И все сразу.


----------



## Wormka (3 Июн 2022)

Ого)))
А блокада не страшно?
Она не отключает нерв?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2022)

Она отключает мышцу, его травмирующую, и снимает воспаление с нерва в месте травмирования.


----------



## Wormka (3 Июн 2022)

А как узнать какая мышца травмирует и в каком месте?
Мне сказали все 4 точки по ЭНМГ повреждены.
Мышца отключается на время получается?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июн 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> А как узнать какая мышца травмирует и в каком месте?


Я думал, что Вы уже изучили возможные места травмирования полового нерва?



Wormka написал(а):


> Мне сказали все 4 точки по ЭНМГ повреждены.
> 
> Мышца отключается на время получается?


1 на время, 2 на время, а там и привыкнет быть нормальной, как раньше.
Это если не связка причина.
А если связка, то от лекарства пройдет воспаление  нерва (которое возникло от елозания по связке) и он восстановится.


----------



## Wormka (4 Июн 2022)

Мне проще уже к вам на прием наверно приехать, чтобы вы все протестировали, посмотрели и поправили, если это возможно!


----------



## tankist (4 Июн 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Мне проще уже к вам на прием наверно приехать...


Давно пора. Интернет это хорошо, конечно, но очный осмотр ничто не заменит.


----------



## Wormka (5 Июн 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А если связка, то от лекарства пройдет воспаление нерва (которое возникло от елозания по связке) и он восстановится.


Добрый день, Федор Петрович.
Мне кажется, что это все же проблема в связке.
Потому что после 3 сеанса в марте 21 года я не мог ни сидеть, ни на велосипед сесть, хотя до этого времени спокойно катался.
Только в ноябре, когда перетянул другой спец бедро по диагонали к плечу с напряжением и расслаблением, у меня слева как будто что-то лопнуло, амплитуда отведения ноги увеличилась и после этого смог сидеть, пропало ощущение инородного тела в анусе, но жжение осталось.


----------



## Лапушка70 (9 Июл 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Сухие иголки я бы еще согласился, но вот дексометазон побаиваюсь. Тем более, если не понимаешь. Я чувствую проблема где-то посередине. Когда растянули по диагонали - ушли боли с шеи и головы, но появились тяжи в ягодицах и тазобедренных суставах, нажали на грудной в районе лопатки - отпустило низ, зато стянуло шею и голову. Правда где-то по середине.


Посмотрите строение миофасциальный цепей. Их немного, мышцы и фасции в них взаимосвязаны. Отпускает одно, начинает зажиматьс( напрягаться, спазмироваться) другое



Wormka написал(а):


> Добрый день, Федор Петрович.
> Мне кажется, что это все же проблема в связке.
> Потому что после 3 сеанса в марте 21 года я не мог ни сидеть, ни на велосипед сесть, хотя до этого времени спокойно катался.
> Только в ноябре, когда перетянул другой спец бедро по диагонали к плечу с напряжением и расслаблением, у меня слева как будто что-то лопнуло, амплитуда отведения ноги увеличилась и после этого смог сидеть, пропало ощущение инородного тела в анусе, но жжение осталось.


Сделали постизометрическая релаксацию и лопнул, расклеился тяж или фиброз, отпустил зажатый нерв или сосуд, увеличилась подвижность



Wormka написал(а):


> Обошел всех специалистов: невролог, уролог. гастроэнтеролог, проктолог.
> Один отправляет к другому.
> Уролог сказал по его части вопросов нет.
> Проктолог сказал мелкие полипы жжение давать не будут.
> ...


В большинстве случаев подозрения на пудендальную невропатию не оправдываются. Так себя может проявлять и Миофасциальный синдром. Потому что если нейропатия уже началась- она не проходит, как у вас отпускало раньше на год. Плюс там идёт онемение, усиление симптомов под вечер и ощущение боли линией вдоль нерва( но необязательно). Синдром обтураторной мышцы даёт ощущение инородного тела в районе копчика. Когда поражены или не работают большая ягодичная, нагрузку берут или вышележащие мышцы поясницы, или вниз уходит нагрузка на мышцы тазового дна. А они болят противно, там много нервных окончаний. Конечно, это как бы ответвления в том числе и полового нерва.Мышцы сжимают нервы. У меня так же  Болел крестец, ягодица, а потом и тазовое дно. Поясница не болит, хотя хрустит, в ней есть фиброз. Грыж нет, протрузии небольшие

Я начала свое лечение миопрессурой с крупных мышц, даже грудные и плечевые( не буду названия перечислять) расправляли, хотя они не болели. Много раздельные мышцы поясницы. В большинстве случаев перенапрягаются сухожилия в местах крепления к кости или суставу. Там могут быть кальцификаты , также пережимающие нервы и сосуды.Если мышцы ещё не фиброзированы, то лечение не такое длительное. Можно УВТ на сухожилия, ферменты для растворения избыточноно разрастания в мышцах соединительной ткани( серрапептаза). Когда крупные мышцы практически без триггеров, они начинают опять выполнять самую тяжёлую физическую нагрузку. А мелкие, не приспособленные для этого, начинают отдыхать. Возможно, пройти кинещиологическое тестирование мышц, в Москве на аппарате. Там смотрят, те ли мышцы работают, и, если не они, насколько перегружены другие. Для каждого движения в нашем теле есть оптимальная мышца. Если работает соседняя или антагонист, то это не хорошо. У многих людей, однако, хорошо организм выстраивает компенсации. У других или слабая соединительная ткань, синдром гипермобильности, или как бы строение мышц молекулярное другое, как бы мышцы в организме - слабое место


----------



## Wormka (9 Июл 2022)

Лапушка70 написал(а):


> Посмотрите строение миофасциальный цепей. Их немного, мышцы и фасции в них взаимосвязаны. Отпускает одно, начинает зажиматьс( напрягаться, спазмироваться) другое
> 
> 
> Сделали постизометрическая релаксацию и лопнул, расклеился тяж или фиброз, отпустил зажатый нерв или сосуд, увеличилась подвижность
> ...


Невропатию полового нерва подтвердили по ЭНМГ. Возможно, когда катался на велосипеде, попа уставала, ездил на бедре - пережало что-то, плюс помню джинсы носил, которые не тянутся и передавливали в этом месте, когда сидел - появилось это неприятное ощущение, тянущее по внутренней стороне бедра, переходящую в место крепления ноги, по яйичку слева и до полового члена. Тогда было и было. Оно мешало в определенных позах, когда сидишь, давишь ногами что-то. К вечеру о сиденья дискомфорт больше, ноет в районе левого яйичка. Почему говорите невропатия не проходит?
А когда покатался и в сперме кровь появилась, а после мануальщика появилось жжение в промежности во время секса и это было в течение года, плюс сесть не мог, ощущение инородного тела, добавилась тревога и незнание - придумал и приплел все, что можно было.
Это сейчас я уже понимаю скорее всего от тракции в тонус пришли мышцы и связки в месте крепления к крестцу и копчику - поэтому и был эффект.
"А они болят противно, там много нервных окончаний. Конечно, это как бы ответвления в том числе и полового нерва.Мышцы сжимают нервы. У меня так же  Болел крестец, ягодица, а потом и тазовое дно. Поясница не болит, хотя хрустит, в ней есть фиброз. Грыж нет, протрузии небольшие" - как решили вопрос?
Дулоксетины, габапентины могут помочь?
Я планирую к Федору Петровичу на прием, физио надеюсь и растяжка помогут.


----------



## Wormka (9 Июл 2022)

Лапушка70 написал(а):


> Посмотрите строение миофасциальный цепей. Их немного, мышцы и фасции в них взаимосвязаны. Отпускает одно, начинает зажиматьс( напрягаться, спазмироваться) другое


Я тоже стал предполагать, когда специалисты стали гонять боль из одного места в другое. Ушел тяж с лопатки, мучал 6 лет, сейчас трапеции никак не расслабятся, головные боли частые, грудная клетка слева зажата, часто думаешь на сердце.
С промежностью, ягодичной и синдром обтураторной мышцы - думаю как раз мой случай. Но тут нужно чтоб специалист все правильно сделал, сам вряд ли


----------



## Лапушка70 (10 Июл 2022)

@Wormka, я лечу свой фиброз сухожилий, мышц миопрессурой, об этом написала выше. УВТ тоже делала.


----------



## Wormka (10 Июл 2022)

@Лапушка70, да, спасибо, сразу почему-то пол сообщения увидел.


----------



## Wormka (15 Июл 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Блокаду, иголки, лекарства, физиотерапию SIS, УВТ и HIL, специальное ЛФК.
> И все сразу.


Здравствуйте, Федор Петрович.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, проблемы с шеей, шейный остеохондроз может влиять на тревожность?
Как эндокринологи говорят, мозгу не хватает кислорода.
Бежать в таком случае?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июл 2022)

Все просто.
Делаем УЗИ артерий шейного отдела и смотрим, насколько они плохо работают.
Если плохо - лечим и смотрим на реакцию организма.
Если стало лучше - снова делаем УЗИ артерий и сравниваем.
Если Вам лучше и на УЗИ тоже лучше, то вывод: …какой?
Если Вам лучше, а на УЗИ так же, то вывод: …какой?


----------



## Wormka (16 Июл 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все просто.
> Делаем УЗИ артерий шейного отдела и смотрим, насколько они плохо работают...


Все понятно. Делал 2 раза. В первом бляшку нашли  с признаками стенозирующего атеросклероза до 25 %, где мануалку делали и невролог наблюдал, в Пирогова переделал - сказали норм все, это не бляшка, а строение такое. Обычно на УЗИ белым цветом светятся, а это темным. Непонятно - у одних есть, у других нет. До манипуляции тянуло ногу и поясница в спазме, после жжение в промежности и отдает в половой член, ощущение инородного тела в попе, тянет и слегка печет по внутренней стороне бедра, после него ещё и большой и средний палец немел, пекло на ноге. Хотя до ступни вообще никогда не доходило ничего. Просто некоторые специалисты говорят у вас тревожность из-за остеохондроза и психотерапевт, но не основное говорит. Невролог рассказывал, что вам мануальщики энергию гоняют, боль и напряжение с одного места на другое. Вот и непонятно как и что делать. Про энергии как-то тоже звучит сомнительно. Попью золофт)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Все понятно. Делал 2 раза. В первом бляшку нашли  с признаками стенозирующего атеросклероза до 25 %,


Не считается.



Wormka написал(а):


> где мануалку делали и невролог наблюдал, в Пирогова переделал - сказали норм все, это не бляшка, а строение такое.


Точно сказал, не считается.



Wormka написал(а):


> Обычно на УЗИ белым цветом светятся, а это темным. Непонятно - у одних есть, у других нет. До манипуляции тянуло ногу и поясница в спазме, после жжение в промежности и отдает в половой член, ощущение инородного тела в попе, тянет и слегка печет по внутренней стороне бедра, после него ещё и большой и средний палец немел, пекло на ноге. Хотя до ступни вообще никогда не доходило ничего. Просто некоторые специалисты говорят у вас тревожность из-за остеохондроза и психотерапевт, но не основное говорит.


Антидепрессанты. А учитывая нейропатию и антиконвульсанты, на несколько месяцев , лучше на год - и потом сравнить, как без них.



Wormka написал(а):


> Невролог рассказывал, что вам мануальщики энергию гоняют, боль и напряжение с одного места на другое. Вот и непонятно как и что делать. Про энергии как-то тоже звучит сомнительно.


Мануальная терапия - это поиск и устранение функциональных  возвратных блоков в относительно здоровых ПДС и работа с больными мышцами.
Про энергию не встречал.



Wormka написал(а):


> Попью золофт)))


Сколько?


----------



## Wormka (18 Июл 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое за ответ.
Честно я уже запутался, не знаю как лечиться и тревога зашкаливает. Вплоть до легкого жжения в груди, неделю давление 140 на 85.
Есть рецепты на дулоксетин 30 и 60 мг, габапентин 30 мг, золофт 50 мг.
Сейчас мучаюсь - думаю смогу сам или нет и какие все же выбрать. Сильных болей нет.
Так же стянута слева трапеция, переходит в шею и глаз, потягивает внутренняя часть бедра, отдает напряжение в яичко и ПЧ, напряжены связки у копчика, чувствуется когда сижу.
Кто-то говорит дулоксетин 60 мг + габапентин 60 мг + атаракс.
Психотерапевт - что дулоксетин не от тревоги, поэтому золофт.
Другой - триттико +тералиджен.
Нужно снизить тревожность.
Габапентин лечит нейропатию?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Спасибо большое за ответ.
> Честно я уже запутался, не знаю как лечиться и тревога зашкаливает. Вплоть до легкого жжения в груди, неделю давление 140 на 85.
> Есть рецепты на дулоксетин 30 и 60 мг, габапентин 30 мг, золофт 50 мг.
> Сейчас мучаюсь - думаю смогу сам или нет и какие все же выбрать. Сильных болей нет.
> ...


Габапентин 600!



Wormka написал(а):


> Психотерапевт - что дулоксетин не от тревоги, поэтому золофт.
> Другой - триттико +тералиджен.
> Нужно снизить тревожность.


Нужно.



Wormka написал(а):


> Габапентин лечит нейропатию?


Нет, он делает ее терпимее.


----------



## Wormka (18 Июл 2022)

Получается, если боли не сильные, а только есть ощущение что что-то не так и страхи ездить на велосипеде, силовые на ноги - страх что опять вступит, непонимание и мысли, что до мануалки этих симптомов не было, а теперь появилось, появился спазм - это все проявления тревоги, тогда можно заходить на золофт? 
Как таковая нейропатия спать не мешает, ходить тоже, только ноет, тянет в определенной позиции и напрягает знание, что она есть. В какие-то моменты пробивает до ПЧ. НУ и неприятно, что вдруг так будет всегда. 
Больше трапеция, шея заклинены, там сразу связка до глаза идет и появляется головная боль, похоже затылочный нерв зажимает.
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> ...Больше трапеция, шея заклинены, там сразу связка до глаза идет и появляется головная боль, похоже затылочный нерв зажимает.
> Спасибо.


Пожалуйста.
Уже все сами и знаете.


----------



## Wormka (18 Июл 2022)

Начитался, находился, наобследовался, но я не врач и не понимаю и нет клинического опыта.
Спасибо Вам!


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (19 Июл 2022)

Wormka написал(а):


> Другой - триттико +тералиджен.


Всем доброго дня. Вмешаюсь опять. (да простит мне тов. Ступин и российская медицина, что без диплома врача тут консультирую) Просто смотрел лекцию питерского профессора недавно на эти темы. Советовала она очень тералиджен. Коктейль не пейте сразу из всего, пробуйте его. Причем на ночь. Потому как седативное действие.  Отпишитесь потом, поможет или нет, интересно.


----------



## Wormka (19 Июл 2022)

@Sergei_Vorobey, триттико я пил около 2 месяцев, ничего не почувствовал. Тералиджен вообще тоже сомнителен. Он в США применяется при зуде и кашле и как ветеринарный препарат. При нарушении психики не рекомендуют.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (19 Июл 2022)

Его в РФ изобрели, так что в США он навряд ли применяется. Так же как афобазол. Его даже в снг не везде купить можно.   Что-то вы напутали. Но попробовать - то можно. Мозг глушить коктейлем, конечно, можно, но сонливость , нарушение когнитивных функций,   и прочие прелести  коктейля антидепрессантов + седативных / антиконвульсантов лучше на потом оставить. Если полегче что-то не  поможет.  Антидепрессант тоже индивидуально подбирается, как сказала профессор) Возможно поэтому вам триттико не помог никак. А может антидепрессант вам вообщ не нужен.


----------



## Wormka (19 Июл 2022)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Его в РФ изобрели, так что в США он навряд ли применяется. Так же как афобазол. Его даже в снг не везде купить можно.


Действующее вещество алимемазин - создан во франции в 1958 году. Думалось создали как нейролептик, но вскоре выяснилось, что основной эффект седативный и связан с влиянием на гистаминовые рецепторы. В Советском Союзе использовался под названием терален и относился к малым нейролептикам. (помарку сделаю, лет 10 назад невролог назначал от СРК, когда на 5 день не смог встать на работу - бросил). Затем препарат исчез и возродили под названием тералиджен в 2008.
Я вообще хотел бы обойтись без психотропных веществ и предполагаю, что повышенная тревожность часть моего характера с детства. Тут надо научиться с ней уживаться, а пичкать всякими психотропными тоже опасно, но и состояние повышенной тревоги тоже ничего хорошего нет.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (19 Июл 2022)

И правда . Сейчас посмотрел. Допускаю , что  профессор просто отрабатывала задание фармы ( там у нее и реклама  дженерика мелатонина была прямая) Но все же нахваливала именно от тревожности , ссылаясь на практику свою.  Психика такая может и с детства, но иногда помощь таблеток не лишняя.  Да и психотерапевтов нормальных мало. Вот и тут вы пишите на форуме видимо пытаясь справиться с тревожностью, своего рода помощь)


----------



## Wormka (19 Июл 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Уже все сами и знаете.


Федор Петрович как вы считаете лечат ли данные препараты нейропатию?
Трентал + ипидакрин + тиогамма+нейроуридин
Просто по тренталу посмотрел побочные эффекты. На сколько оправдано его пить. Может на его фоне сердечко так себя чувствует?
На сайте драгс ком по тренталу пишут:
1.Пентоксифиллин (относится к Тренталу) кровоизлияние в мозг или сетчатку. Большая потенциальная опасность, умеренная вероятность. Применимые условия: Внутричерепное кровоизлияние. Применение пентоксифиллина противопоказано пациентам с недавним кровоизлиянием в мозг и/или сетчатку. Возможны дозозависимые геморрагические эффекты.
2.Хотя пентоксифиллин безопасно применялся для лечения заболеваний периферических артерий у пациентов с сопутствующими заболеваниями коронарных артерий и цереброваскулярными заболеваниями, иногда сообщалось о развитии стенокардии, аритмии и артериальной гипотензии. Контролируемые испытания не показывают причинно-следственной связи; однако, поскольку пентоксифиллин является производным метилксантина, следует учитывать возможность этих побочных эффектов. Терапию пентоксифиллином следует с осторожностью назначать пациентам с аритмией, коронарной и/или цереброваскулярной недостаточностью.
3. У пациентов с печеночной или почечной недостаточностью увеличивается экспозиция пентоксифиллина и/или его активных метаболитов. Последствия увеличения воздействия препарата неизвестны. Рекомендуется соблюдать осторожность. Следует соблюдать осторожность при выборе дозы, и может быть полезным контролировать функцию почек и печени.


----------



## горошек (19 Июл 2022)

Тут на форуме мы уже в какой-то теме обсуждали тералиджен. Женщине от него что-то плоховато-то было, не помню уже в чем это выражалось. Но вроде и сильная сонливость была в том числе.  Я пила сначала по одной на ночь вместе с АД, потом пробовала пить одну на ночь, когда АД уже закончила. Эффекта не почувствовала вообще. Потом решила допить, чтоб добро не пропадало, почитала инструкцию и стала пить по 3 в сутки. Да, здоровый пофигизм при этом появился, сонливости у меня не было вообще от него. У дочери тоже. Она пила также сначала без АД на ночь мои, потом ей назначили с АД. Мы с дочерью считаем его слабым и мягким препаратом, основываясь на своём опыте. У женщины из той темы мнение совсем другое.


----------



## Wormka (19 Июл 2022)

@горошек, с каким антидепрессантом пили?


----------



## горошек (19 Июл 2022)

@Wormka, я пила золофт. Зашла и сошла с него без проблем. Доза, наверное, минимальная была, особо эффекта не почувствовала. Дочь сейчас пьёт ципромил, ей он хорошо подошёл. До него поменяла 3 АД ( один из них был триттико, остальные уже не помню, хотя где-то лежит наша «аптека») и вместе с последним и психотерапевта. Первый психотерапевт предлагал ей, как и многие, терпеть побочки и привыкать, но она не стала. К ципромилу сначала ещё что-то было назначено, вот он зашёл сразу нормально. Но это не значит, что эти препараты плохие или хорошие, просто тут все очень индивидуально, и подбирать должен грамотный специалист, и все равно, пока не попробуешь, не узнаешь.


----------



## Wormka (19 Июл 2022)

@горошек, тоже их выписали. Сегодня купил. Завтра захожу на курс. А то с такой тревогой опасаюсь за физику, еще и работать надо, в семье один добытчик))) "крышу" надо подлатать)))


----------

